# TP-PT The PreMier Edition!



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok, I was accepted to do Twin Peaks program.  I will be posting workouts and diet here.  Diet will be the EXACT same for 2 weeks, once I get it posted.  I like things simple.  After 2 weeks, calories will be dropped by 500.(starting at 3800).  Here are current stats, and I will post picts this weekend.  This is a bit of a cut BTW...
Stats:
Neck: 17"
Shoulders: 52 1/2"
Chest: 45" 
Biceps: 16 1/4" 
Forearms: 13 1/4"
Waist: 33 1/2"
Quad(top): 26"
Quad(mid): 23 1/2" 
Calves: 15 1/4" 

I am currently 5'8" tall and weigh 195Lbs.  Im 21 and BF% is roughly 11%.  Basically I need to improve everything...  Legs arent big enough, especially calves, and arms arent big enough either.  Chest is sickly etc.

Supplements are: Vibe by Eniva, SwoleV2, MetaPlex/CyberPlex/TheraPlex, Protein(isolate), glucosamine chondroitin and MSM, SUPER fish caps, ALA, Glycerol fuel.

I think thats bout it...


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

Well its about time!!!    j/k.  Good luck man!  This is gonna be fun.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

Good luck PreMier   I'll be joining you guys Monday


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

me too... Monday.    it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Var- Yea, didnt want to start a journal too early 

Jodi- Thanks 

NG- Glad to see you here too   This should be fun


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2004)

alright !  This will be fun watching all you people doing the same program .


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Good Luck Jakey boy! Ill enjoy following along.. (gimme as much insides of TP's program you can!  ) ----hope Jodi didnt hear that!


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks like we're all starting Monday...very cool!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Gary- Thank you!  Im sure it will be fun for you.. you are taking off here soon no?

Jen- Haha, please dont tempt me... I have trouble saying no to beautiful women


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 8, 2004)

Where's TP's program at??


----------



## sara (Apr 8, 2004)

Good luck PreMier  I will be following along


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey, I'm starting Monday too! See you all at the gym  Good luck Premi, though I don't think you need it. You have a very dedicated w/o attitude and work hard at this. It'll be fun to track your progress.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

IT- Secret forum.  Cant digress where sorry.

Sara- Thanks for stopping by.  Hope to see you come around more often 

Rock- THERE YOU ARE BUDDY!!!  Glad that you stopped in.  I am going to give this my all


----------



## maniclion (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll be killing myself on the 10th so if you don't hear from me on the 11th abandon all plans to follow my lead.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Will do man.  Its not the first part thats scaring me


----------



## X Ring (Apr 8, 2004)

haha.  I think this is going to be fun.  Premier your stats look great bro.  Can't wait to start


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 8, 2004)

Good stuff Premier.  

I feel like a loser 

I'm not starting till the 26th


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

XRing- Thanks man, but I have a loooong ways to go!

IAD- Damn, thats a long time.  Look forward to you starting on the 26th.  I think your pretty smart... Waiting to see if any of us fall over dead before you start


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Will do man.  Its not the first part thats scaring me



Damn , this must be a killer program if it scares you !  Now I'm scared to follow ! LOL

You'll do great man ! No worries.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 9, 2004)

Why are you decreasing calories as the week's go on?

You should be doing the opposite.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I think your pretty smart... Waiting to see if any of us fall over dead before you start



None of us have died yet.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2004)

Yet being the operative word LOL


----------



## Flex (Apr 9, 2004)

Good luck bro 

Give 'em hell


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Why are you decreasing calories as the week's go on?
> 
> You should be doing the opposite.



Because  I was coming off a bulk...  I eMailed stating that I wanted to trim down a bit.  

Im still trying to get the diet in order...  Maybe keep it at 3500 cals and stay there throughout then?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

Now I remember why I hate to max.. Maxed on bench today   I think I warmed up too much.  Hit 305# Its a PB atleast.

Here is my diet.  I suppose I wont be cutting cals much now.  

Originally posted by PreMier 
#1(wakeup)9:00
1 cup oats P/11 C/54 F/5
1 scoop isolate P/24 C/1 F/0
3 fish caps

#2(post w/o)12-12:30
2 scoops isolate in water P/48 C/2 F/1
1Tbs glycerol fuel C/20
2 scoops swole
ALA

#3 1-1:30
2 cups sweet potatoe P/6 C/90 F/13
1 can albacore(plain ) P/37 C/0 F/2

#4 3:30
10oz elk/deer steak P/83 C/0 F/3
2 cups broccoli P/7 C/15 F/8
2 cup cooked brown rice P/10 C/90 F/4
2 fish caps


#5 6:30-7
8oz grnd Elk P/60 C/0 F/15
2 cups broccoli P/7 C/15 F/8
2 cups sweet potatoe P/6 C/90 F/13

#6 9-9:30
10oz boneless skinless chx breast(roasted/grilled) P/58 C/0 F/7
2 cups broccoli P/7 C/15 F/8
2 cups sweet potatoe P/6 C/90 F/13
2 fish caps

#7(bed)12-12:30
2 scoops isolate(water) P/48 C/2 F/1
1 cup cottage cheese P/26 C/6 F/2
3 fish caps


Thats a total of:  3510cals


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2004)

305 is nothing to shake a stick at my friend.  way to go.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 9, 2004)

*305 !!!*  Man , I can't do anything with 305 .


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks guys, but I should be able to get more... 
Picts will go up this weekend.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

So PM
can i make fun of you everyday in here?
you know, for motivation purposes


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

No.
You are welcome though


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

ahh shucks
*kicks a lonely can*

ok ok...i wasnt gonna go all boot camp psycho or anything 

oh wait...yea i was
"YOU SUCK YOU SUCK! YOU MIGHT AS WELL GIVE UP YOU PANSY ASS!"

lol
ok constructive


----------



## Flex (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> 305 is nothing to shake a stick at my friend.  way to go.



good work bro 

start yellin "LIGHTWEIGHT" before your set, and you'll be up to 405 in no time


----------



## Monolith (Apr 9, 2004)

Dang... 305  

Try for 315 in a couple weeks.  Man, i'd feel like superman if i could press 6 plates.


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> 
> #3 1-1:30
> 2 cups sweet potatoe P/6 C/90 F/13
> 1 can albacore(plain ) P/37 C/0 F/2


What did you add to the SP that made it 13 grams of fat ?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> What did you add to the SP that made it 13 grams of fat ?



Nothing, got the info off of fit day


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

Didnt work out today.  Wont be starting the TP-PT untill next Monday, due to personal inconveniences right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

everything alright buddy?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Rock.  Just tough times right now


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

awww darn.. I was hoping you'd start today- I was going to pry some info outta yah!  jk!! 

Hope everythings ok Jake!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 12, 2004)

hope all is well (or will be very soon)

hang in there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry buddy, I'm around if you want to talk. At least you'll see me struggling one week ahead of you!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks all 

I should be fine.  Just a bunch of bad shit has happened lately, and I am over stressed.  

"When it rains, it pours"


----------



## Var (Apr 12, 2004)

I know the feeling.  Good luck!  Hope everything works out.


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nothing, got the info off of fit day



You mean the Sweet potatoes in fit day is 13 Grams of fat?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> You mean the Sweet potatoes in fit day is 13 Grams of fat?



Yes 2 cups baked sweet potato.  Thats what it told me.


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

PreMier... Working out does help with the stress. Good luck 
You can always email me if you want to talk


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yes 2 cups baked sweet potato.  Thats what it told me.



No Way! that's probably with some added fat


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> PreMier... Working out does help with the stress. Good luck
> You can always email me if you want to talk


Can I email you if I want to talk


----------



## sara (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Can I email you if I want to talk



Sure


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Sure


Yahooo!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks all
> 
> I should be fine.  Just a bunch of bad shit has happened lately, and I am over stressed.
> ...




I feel ya brother.  hang in there man.  you know I"m here for ya.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks all
> 
> I should be fine.  Just a bunch of bad shit has happened lately, and I am over stressed.
> ...



Sounds like woman trouble


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Sounds like woman trouble



Nope.  Not really.  First off, my grnadmother(dads side) has cancer.  She recently has had trouble and is in the hospital.  I dont think she has long to live...
My great grandmother is also dying of cancer, but she is 93.  Its still sad though...
This weekend my other grandparents(moms side) were in a terrible car accident up in Oregon while visiting my uncle.  Both are doing ok, and are LUCKY to be alive.
Finally, I went to the bar with a friend last night.(I didnt drink).  Anyway, there were 5 of us.  2 couples and myself   One of the couples(non-friend) were just kinda fighting.  The kid was over hitting on another girl while his gf was drinking at the table with us.  Said kid was totally smashed, adn kept coming back, and trying to fight with his gf.  She started to cry blah blah blah... It just made me fucking sick.  Drunk people act like total fuck heads.  I wanted to smash this kids face, but its really none of my business.  It was just the last straw that was an ever growing pile of stress.  I just dont see how people can treat each other like that.  Especially when they "care" for one another.
Yea, im weak.


----------



## Var (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nope.  Not really.  First off, my grnadmother(dads side) has cancer.  She recently has had trouble and is in the hospital.  I dont think she has long to live...



My grandmother died two weeks ago due to complications from brain cancer.  So if you need to talk, I've been there.  Drop me a line.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2004)

Man that is terrible news about your grandparents.  My grandfather died of cancer as well.

I hear you on the drunk guy and people treating eachother like crap.  And people wonder why I don't go out on the weekends anymore.  I just can't stomach society lately.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I hear you on the drunk guy and people treating eachother like crap.  And people wonder why I don't go out on the weekends anymore.  I just can't stomach society lately.



Thank you!
Society makes me fucking sick sometimes.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nope.  Not really.  First off, my grnadmother(dads side) has cancer.  She recently has had trouble and is in the hospital.  I dont think she has long to live...
> My great grandmother is also dying of cancer, but she is 93.  Its still sad though...
> This weekend my other grandparents(moms side) were in a terrible car accident up in Oregon while visiting my uncle.  Both are doing ok, and are LUCKY to be alive.
> ...



wow man... you're not weak at all.  Thats a whole lot of shit to deal with all at once.

Just imagine your intensity once you hit the gym again, though.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your family.

Keep your head up!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 12, 2004)

I can imagine where you're at PreM.  My last living grandparent died last month, my brother's suicidal, my Mom got her bonding license revoked by a corrupt judge and my sister an Ice head is having her third baby, the other 2 don't even live with her anymore.  Go to the gym, get that "iron high" you'll feel much better.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey buddy, we're all here for you! Your not weak, your compassionate.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 13, 2004)

Keep You head up Prem 

Your Strong, and will come out stronger because of these experiences


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thank you!
> Society makes me fucking sick sometimes.




Sorry to here your problems Jake. Society makes me sick all of the time!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey  Man, 
Hope things are looking brighter for you.


----------



## X Ring (Apr 16, 2004)

Keep your head up, shitty things always seems to happen at once.  You will make it through this, you certainly got support here. 

Were your every able to straighten out your X?  or is that another headache for you still?


----------



## sara (Apr 16, 2004)

PreMier- I'm sorry to hear all the bad news  
I hope you'r grandparents will feel better soon!
I never met my grandparents from my mom's side and my grandpa from dad's side.. they wer dead before I was born 
I only met my grandmother from dad's side, she was in her late 90's when she past away about 12 years ago


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2004)

Prem buddy ... life is like that sometimes.   Sorry to hear about the sudden turn of events.


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 16, 2004)

Yep, sometimes it definitely feels like it pours....

Keep your head up hon' ..... Try to focus on the good things with your family.  I'm sure they want to see you smile more than anything.

And how you felt about the drunk guy and his behaviour towards his gf just shows your true colors - You are a very good person!  Any girl is lucky to have you!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Mathew- Thanks man.  It still continues, my best friend of years is seeing this new chick while his GF left on a mission!  I asked him WTF he was thinking.  Makes me mad. 

Gary- Thanks a ton.  Things can only get better from here on out 

Sara- Hi!  I am sorry to hear that.  I am very lucky that I have so much faily.  I dont know what I would do without them.  There through the best of times, and there through the worst of times.

NG-   Hope you have a wonderful day 

NT- Yea, life for me seems to always be hard.  I hope it gets better someday.

CourtQueen- Thanks for stopping in and your kind words   Its really hard to find a girl though.  Dont know what my problem is 

I will be starting the program on Monday still.  Cant wait!
Got a new PR on dips today.  Hit 60.



> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> Were your every able to straighten out your X?  or is that another headache for you still?



Hey bro, its still a PITA.  The t-case isn't working properly... so I have this incredible offroad beast, that only has 2WD 

I will be going out to Dugway(ut) this weekend to go wheelin with some peeps off of EF.com.  The guy I am meeting up with also has access to a lift, so once I do get the new t-case he will help me install it for free!  Said it should take around 6hrs with beer breaks


----------



## X Ring (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice that good to hear.  Mine is just a waste of gas, thinkin about droppin it back down but thats not what this thread is about.

Get ready to rock the TP PT on monday


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 17, 2004)

Prem ... you come down this way, we'll hook you up with a nice lady friend.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey man , 

Tomorrows Monday !!!  Are you ready !!!!!!!!  *Yeah Baby !!!!!  *    

Kick ass or get yours kicked !  LOL   Not by me of course, probably have Jen or one one the girls do it ! LOL

Good luck !


----------



## once was fat (Apr 18, 2004)

PreMier its less than 24 hours away until day one.  So I ask.
Our you ready?  Our you ready?  LETS GET IT ON.  Hey buddy I hope your fealing better.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

*Phase 1 Day 1*

Will be sets/reps/lbs

Wide grip pulldowns- 2/8/180
Seated leg curls- 1/8/185  1/6/205
Barbell curls- 2/8,5/110
Hammer cable curls- 1/8/60  1/6/70
Standing calve raises- 2/10/495(machine limit)
BB shrugs- 2/8/405

Overal good workout.  Failed on the BB curls.  And the calve machine was maxed.  

TP- Picts will go up this week.  I have them, just need to upload them from my 56k   I will link to them here.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

looks good to me!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

NT- Thanks!  I wish I could come up there.  Maybe I will get to meet you at the Olympia.  I am not sure if I am going yet... I am waiting to see if I drew out on an elk permit 

Gary- Yea, I fear Jen 

Once Was Fat- Yea, I was ready.    Got plenty of sleep, and ate well.  Feeling a bit better, met a really fine ass girl this weekend.  Hopefully I get to see her more often 

Jen- Thank you! 


Diet is good.  Eating everything as planned.  I am going to go bankrupt though LOL


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 19, 2004)

Yeah!!!  Must feel good to start.
and 495 on calves , I want a pic of your legs


----------



## Var (Apr 19, 2004)

Nice weights, PreMier!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

Prem always impresses me with what he can lift!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

CQ- Yea, my calves are pretty strong.  Its just that they are small...  I hate them! 

Var- Thanks bro!

Rock- Good to see ya buddy!  And thanks again 

On a side note... I got my first "fish burps" today...


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> On a side note... I got my first "fish burps" today...



 
That is so funny.  I just about died when I did that the first time.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

Lookin good, PM.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2004)

I take about 20 and I never got fish burps or anything


----------



## Flex (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I got my first "fish burps" today...



From a lady friend?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

CQ- Do they go away?  Please say "yes" 

Mono- Thanks man 

Rock- What can I say... your the man!  

Flex-   Wish I had a ladyfriend I could get fishburps from, you sick bastard haha


----------



## Flex (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Flex-   Wish I had a ladyfriend I could get fishburps from, you sick bastard haha



If you were getting fishburps form your ladyfriend, i'd suggest you find a new ladyfriend hahaha 

that shit better be as soft as a baby's ass, smelling like roses, and tasting like, well, you know, NOT BAD whatsoever, cuz otherwise 
"as soon as i bust a nut, i'm raisin' up off the cot. don't get upset girl, that's just how it goes, we don't love you hoes, i'm out the door, (and i'll be, rollin' down the street, smokin' eeeendo, sippin on gin and juice)". hahahaha


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Haha, I will forever have Death Rows Greatest in my album collection.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 19, 2004)

Looking good, Prem nice lifts


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

keep the Olympia in mind 

nice work on the weights ... someday I may lift like that.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Ian- Thanks!  I heard in the wind of you considering a bulk?

NT- And someday I may party like you!  You f'kin bad ass


----------



## PreMier (Apr 19, 2004)

Ian- Thanks!  I heard in the wind of you considering a bulk?

NT- I will for sure.  It would be cool to meet people from IM.  Yea, and someday maybe I will be able to party like you.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Phase 1 Day 1*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Will be sets/reps/lbs
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns- 2/8/180
> ...



Damn PM - those are big weights on the shrugs and calves that you are pushing around!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ian- Thanks!  I heard in the wind of you considering a bulk?
> 
> NT- I will for sure.  It would be cool to meet people from IM.  Yea, and someday maybe I will be able to party like you.



it's funny ... as I get older, I seem to go even harder.    I think it's because I'm making up for lost time as a teenager.  I never really partied or did the bar scene that much.  I couple of friends and I were gaming geeks ... we'd play frisbee to all hours of the night, play cards, play board games.  Can you see how I have repressed the party thing?   

Meeting IM'ers is really quite an experience.  You are able to put not only faces to nicknames, but personalities as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Drunk people act like total fuck heads.



Hey...I protest..I was pretty funny lsat night..ask my bartender..

Kristen got back from her paren'ts yesterday afternoon, so we met up with my best friend and his wife, went to Applebees for dinner. (Monday nights, you get a steak dine, you get a free drink) Well, three margaritas later..and we are friends w/ the bartender..she made us gooooooooood drinks...we were the life of the small crown in the bar. Don't ask me where the sheep enters the picture...





> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_I wanted to smash this kids face, but its really none of my business


I know how you feel, bud. We all see that, but what can you do. Do you intervene? not? I've got another friend. Pretty good friend, not a particularly good father / jusband..what do you do? How far do you push the boundaries of your friendship by telling him he's fuqqin up? (poor Kris gets hear my 'mumblings'...



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_Yea, im weak.


Not at all, bud- You have had a lot to deal with all at once. Just deal with is it as best you can. I am down to one grandmother. I need to get off my butt and at least write to her. I duno if I will ever see her again. 



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> NT- Yea, life for me seems to always be hard.  I hope it gets better someday.


Life never gets easier, it is the trick to become te master and commander of your destiny. As with everybody here, I have parts of my life that just down right suck, but I have other things that balance them out. Focus on the positive things and let the negative things roll off your back. Life is too short to worry about things you cannot change, people you cannot change, circumstances you cannot change. Work on the things that you can change. We talked a little bit about this in my journal sometime back. Did I send you that information on the new project I am working on?





> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Prem ... you come down this way, we'll hook you up with a nice lady friend.


Dude..if you do NOT take my man, Stephen up on this....oof....
If I were single...I'd be wheels up and flying in a Northerly direction real quick and in a hurry....




> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Maybe I will get to meet you at the Olympia.  I am not sure if I am going yet... I am waiting to see if I drew out on an elk permit


Hey..you can kill bambi some other time....ya gotz ta go to the 'O'!
be great to meet ya!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

NT- LOL, its all good.  I was kinda the opposite.  I had a fake ID and was in the bars and clubs when I was 16.  I got in a tad bit of trouble a few times too.  I partied untill I was around 20'ish, adn then I just got burned out.  Heh.. I have only been totally drunk once since I turned 21 back in Oct.  Now, I like to just chill out, play video games, watch movies etc.

B-man- Hows it goin?  Glad you could drop by.  Its not that all drunk people act like fuck heads, I think it has a lot to do with their personality overall.  I have never really hung out with that kid, and I really dont care to now.  Man, I havent been to Applebees in so long.  I used to really like that place.
Yea, it is hard.  I have just decided to let people deal with it themselves.  I mean, if they wanted out, then they would get out right?  I dont see a point in sticking up for someone I really dont know all that well.  Its a sad thing, but chivalry is dead.
Yea, I suppose life is always hard, unless you win the lottery right?   Its alright, its just that sometimes it gets harder than others.  Nope... I never got the PM.  Its the project in Phoenix though right?
Haha!  Im sure NT knows plenty of beautiful women.  I mean look at the one he married!  Work is just so hectic right now, I just cant get away 
Well, I already entered for the permit.  I find out on the 28th of this month.  I am kinda hoping I dont draw out... I really dont have the funds, plus I have never been to a BB show, and the O would be killer.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

*Phase 1 Day 2*

Squats- 2/7,5/315(had to dump the weight.. went too far down, and just couldnt make it back up.)
Extensions- 2/7,8/200
Incline BB- 2/6/225
Cable Crossover- 2/7,6/90
Military DB- 2/7/80
CG Bench- 2/7/185
V-Bar Pressdowns- 1/9/80  1/7/100

Great workout today.  I went pretty heavy, and really felt it.  I also now have a bit of fear for the upcoming...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

> (had to dump the weight.. went too far down, and just couldnt make it back up.)



They are supposed to be called "to hell and back" not  "to hell and stay there".  Depth is important.  Way to go.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

Way to go man. Dude, you and P throw up some great weight!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Patrick- Haha! Yea, I always hit parallel, and below.  But this one rep I was just forced way too low.. it was hopeless to try and come back.

Rock- Thanks buddy


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

I have only got stuck on squats once! did you drop the bar??? or do you have like catcher bar thingys in the rack? 
Great workout too!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

I crash down on the safety bars every time I train my squats to failure.  I would rather do that than have someone touch me and spot me.  I like to know that there was no way I could possibly do one more.  I have bottomed out many times.  lol.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2004)

I haven't gotten stuck yet, but sometimes I almost fall over LOL


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

Jen- Yea, there are 2 steel safety bars that I set way below parallel.  I just went too low, and I flung the weight off my back.  Made a loud crash, but I dont care 

Patrick- I used to like having a spotter.  I never really dropped the weights like that at my current gym.  But now, I really dont care, so I will be going crazy haha!  Do you still squat barefoot?  My shoes are starting to hurt my feet.. maybe I need new ones.

Rock- LOL Maybe put your feet wider?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 20, 2004)

PM - Way to go to failure on those squats!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

P- No, I don't squat bare foot anymore because when I go over three hundred pounds it really starts to put pressureon my ankles.  I wear a pair of addidas samba classics.  They are completly flat on the bottom, unlike baskeball shoes and running shoes, and have no heel so they don't put you into plantar flexion.  I can fell the weight and stay flat at the same time without worrying about my feet rolling.  Also, because I am flat footed they have a very little arch so I can really focus on pushing with the outer portion of my foot and pushing my hips out better than in running shoes.  You can get a pair for aroud $30-35 so that is not bad at all.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 20, 2004)

YM- Thanks!  Was wondering when you would wander in 

P- Thanks.  I was thinking of getting some indoor soccer shoes(lotto).  Because thats what Mariusz uses.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2004)

the lotto's may be tough though because they have a narrower botow.  the samba classic has a wider base which is much beter for squating IMO.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 20, 2004)

Good looking workout bro, way to max those squats!

Oh, and as far as shoes go... when I was squating a bit heavier before I wore boots.


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Phase 1 Day 2*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Squats- 2/7,5/315(had to dump the weight.. went too far down, and just couldnt make it back up.)
> Extensions- 2/7,8/200
> Incline BB- 2/6/225
> ...



Good work out PM!! Very impressive!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Phase 1 Day 2*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Squats- 2/7,5/315(had to dump the weight.. went too far down, and just couldnt make it back up.)
> Extensions- 2/7,8/200
> Incline BB- 2/6/225
> ...



ho-lee crap! You did your chest AFTER you hammered your legs? Sir, I bow to you...
 
I actually squated 315 for the 1st time today in a while. Felt good....But I didn't go and lift heavy on chest after that...sheesh!
Good job!
I also use those safety bars (acts as my 'spotter') when I squat. I failed out @ 315 one day, so sat the bar down on the racks. I stripped off a plate each side and got under the bar again. (I was almost ass to ankles) and stood it back up..I was actually impressed with that single....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> B-man- Hows it goin?  Glad you could drop by.  Its not that all drunk people act like fuck heads, I think it has a lot to do with their personality overall.  I have never really hung out with that kid, and I really dont care to now.  Man, I havent been to Applebees in so long.  I used to really like that place.
> Yea, it is hard.  I have just decided to let people deal with it themselves.  I mean, if they wanted out, then they would get out right?  I dont see a point in sticking up for someone I really dont know all that well.  Its a sad thing, but chivalry is dead.
> Yea, I suppose life is always hard, unless you win the lottery right?   Its alright, its just that sometimes it gets harder than others.  Nope... I never got the PM.  Its the project in Phoenix though right?
> ...


Hey bud-
I will send you those links Wednesday night when I get to work.
Naw, bro- chivalry isn't dead. If you are polite and honest, I believe it will come back to you ten-fold. Pick the good fights, to use a cliche.
Kristen was giving me the 'tatyana' (not the im.com tit, but her friend here) She has a loser boyfriend. Just got fired from his dead beat job, sits on the couch, has her helping him w/ his bills..yada yada... I have asked her (Kristen) if she and her other friend have sat this girl down and have a 'come to Jesus' meeting with tatyana. Well, yeah..but she still doesn't listen" And guess what? She won't. What is the saying, you can lead a horse to water, but yo can't make it drink? Same as with your situation, you cna only do so much, the persons invlovled are the ones that have to make the decision to change. You can't get yourself all twisted up in it. You can only do so much for a person...
Just keep your head up, and keep looking at the goodthings in your life, bud- things will come around. (Then take up NT's offer and take a road trip to Canada....


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't think there is any reason to fight other than to save a life.  Just my 2 cents worth ... I vowed that the next time I do battle, it wn't be a fair fight ... it won't be long ... and either me or my opponent(s) won't be walking home.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

you are SO lucky I don't have any good photo shop expertise, my friend....as soon as I read your post above..I wsa thinking of that picture of trinity in Matrix..the famous one..where she goes slow motion in the air and looks all coiled up to strike..wiht your face morphed there instead..


I agree with ya tho,NT-
I'm too old to do the 'go out and raise hell' bit. I am more interested in making a life for Kris and myself....showing up to a lucrative client's for an appointment with a black eye / missing tooth...just wouldn't get it...


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Naw, bro- chivalry isn't dead. If you are polite and honest, I believe it will come back to you ten-fold.



Completely agree...... The Law of Reciprocation

"One of the most potent of the weapons of influence around us is the rule for reciprocation. The rule says that we should try to repay, in kind, what another person has provided us." 
Robert B. Cialdini, author of The Psychology of Persuasion (William Morrow, 1993)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Yea, send the links.  Thanks Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

in your pm, my friend!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks.  Hard to miss the PM's with the new popup bullshit! Ugh..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

heh heh...
all we now is the automated female voice: "You've got mail"


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

*Phase 1 Day 3*

Wide grip pulldowns
1/8/180
1/8/200

BB rows(underhand)
2/8/205(got a serious lower back pump.  Maybe I am bending over too far?)

Lying leg curls
2/8,7/130

BB curls
2/7,6/110

Hammer cable curls
2/6/80

Standing calf raises
2/10/495(Will switch to donkey soon, I seem to get a better workout, with much lighter weight)

BB Shrug
2/8/405


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Diet has been right on, except today I forgot to thaw chicken.. so 20oz of steak, instead of 10oz chx 10oz steak.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2004)

Yo, Pre!
was'sup
have a question: I am thinking of switching up my workouts to something that gopro suggested.
On leg day, he wants both lower back (I am guessing either SLDL or regular deads) along with legs (squats)
Now, if I am already doing squats, and doing deadlifts also bring i the quads, do you think that that is over kill for the quads?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Thats pretty hardcore man.  I really dont feel SLDL in my back at all, but I suppose it works it a bit.  I would stick with them, or some sumo style deads.  
Or just try out squats then normal deads, and see how you feel.  I would do squats first though.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice rows, PM.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks Mono   I could probably increase the weight, but it really gives me a painful pump in the lower back


----------



## Monolith (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks Mono   I could probably increase the weight, but it really gives me a painful pump in the lower back



Thats weird...

You should give Yates rows a try.  Jen seems to like them... they let you stand a lot more upright than regular rows.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thats pretty hardcore man.  I really dont feel SLDL in my back at all, but I suppose it works it a bit.  I would stick with them, or some sumo style deads.
> Or just try out squats then normal deads, and see how you feel.  I would do squats first though.


thanks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn Premier. You are a MONSTAR! You blow me away with the weight you put up. Great job.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Nice rows, PM.



No Doubt!!!     Good work!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

TGIF ! 

Looking great in here !  Somebody is motovated ! keep up the good work  !


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

B-man- No problemo 

Rock- Thanks buddy   I am really feeling it though.  Now I remember why I didnt care for powerlifting 

YM- Thanks!

Gary- Yes TGIF.  Finally.  And thanks


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

*phase 1 day 4*

Squats
315x6
315x6

Extensions
180x8
180x8

Incline BB
225x6
225x6

Cable Crossover
90x8
90x8

Military DB
80x7
80x7

CG Bench Press
185x7
185x7

V-Bar Pressdowns
100x8
100x8

I lowered the weight on the extensions... I did a set at 200 and I really feel it above my knees(in a bad way).  Incline BB was heavy as hell.  May need to drop weight a bit there next time.

This Saturday will be a bit of a cheat day.  Im going to a Tongan BBQ and there will be roasted pigs, kalua pig, teri beef, teri chicken, pineapple, and a ton of other shit.  I cant wait


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 23, 2004)

Love teriyaki - I've never heard the term Tongan?  Looks like a luau though


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2004)

workouts looking DAMN good.  

oh - when you get a sec...go check the incline/upper chest thread.  just the last few posts.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

CQ- Yea, Tongans, come from Tonga   I suppose I could call them Pacific Islanders?  I just used BBQ, but I guess it could be a luau.  My vision of a luau is on a beach somewhere with a raging fire, and dancers 

Hilary- Hi how are you today?  Thanks, and I will check it in a few.  I have so many damn threads that im subscribed too that it takes a while to check them all lol


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn nice militay presses, PM.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks Mono.

Hilary- 

I am glad Gopro debated with Saturday Fever.  I got going with him how doing more reps per set is better for a BB.  He kept referring to Siff and hypertrophy occured with very few reps.  Blah blah blah.  Basically powerlifters DO NOT look anything like a BB.  Why..?  
I think its because of their routines.

Now im ranting


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2004)

ya know...you're a good guy.  not only do ya remember my name...but you even spell it right.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

I never forget a beautiful womans name


----------



## Monolith (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I never forget a beautiful womans name



Smoooooth. 

And you just stood there when the slurpee girl asked you for a "big one"?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

She didnt ask me for a big one... re read the story "Mr. Sesathin"   Plus I cant throw out foul/dirty responses.. thats just not me


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: phase 1 day 4*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Squats
> 315x6
> 315x6
> ...




VERY nice!!  things are lookin super! 
enjoy that pig-out BBQ!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 23, 2004)

lookin good baby!!! keep it up!


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 23, 2004)

Great workout Bro!! Keep it going!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Workout is definitely looking solid PreMier, keep it up. 

What are your stats again?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Chiquita- Thank you so much, and thanks for stopping by 

Matt- Thanks bro.  Your doing excellent yourself.

Mike- Hey man, thanks for droppin in.  Stats/measurements are on the very first page.

I hav decided not to post pics.  They will be going right to TP.  I will probably post some whn its all done?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

*Phase 1 day 5*

Pulldowns-
200x8
200x8
180x8

BB Rows-
185x8
185x8
185x8

Leg Curls-
130x8
130x8
130x7

BB Curls-
110x8
110x8
110x6

Hammer Cable Curls-
70x6
70x7
70x7

Donkey Calf-
240x10
285x10
285x10(full stack)

BB Shrugs-
405x8
405x8
405x8


----------



## Var (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good, man!  How long was your workout?  How were you feeling?  Details...


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice rows, PM.

How you likin' TP-PT so far?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

how was the PIG out???  

workout looks great!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah PM - how are you liking TP's program??

405 on Shrugs ??  Wow!!


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

Premo....

i'm back bro. had to be a rockstar for the weekend, you know how it is. 

everything's lookin good kid. 

keep liftin that LIGHT WEIGHT


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Var- I feel nothing, I am empty inside.  As for time, since I started the workouts have been 60-70 mins.  I just up the pace when needed.  It shouldnt be too hard to stay on track, I just need some headphones and an MP3 player.

Monolith- Hey buddy.  I actually really like the program.  I was hanging out with this girl last night, and we went back to her place to get my car.  She asked me to come inside, but I told her "I cant, I am tired and need to train tomorrow"  

Jen- Thanks for asking, it was a blast.  I ate soo much food I was full for hours.  Not to mention the food was outstanding!

YM- Yea, I love heavy weight for traps.  They are one of my better bodyparts, along with shoulders.  So I have to use a lot of weight.  Program is killer 

Flex- Yea, there's my main man!  Nice to see you had fun.  I read in your journal anyway.  I wish I could be a rockstar.


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I wish I could be a rockstar.



Actually bro, we're in search of a new band member....Do you play air guitar by any chance


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> .....
> 
> I was hanging out with this girl last night, and we went back to her place to get my car.  She asked me to come inside, but I told her "I cant, I am tired and need to train tomorrow"
> ...



    

What were you thinkin'?????


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> 
> 
> What were you thinkin'?????



premo's dating that LIGHT WEIGHT.

you should've done as all us players do bro....."as soon as i bust a nut, i'm raisin up off the cot. don't get upset girl that's just how it goes, we don't love you hoes, i'm out the door" (i know i've rapped that for you before, but sometimes i hafta reiterate myself hahahaha)


----------



## Chain Link (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> She asked me to come inside, but I told her "I cant, I am tired and need to train tomorrow"


Have you forgotten WHY you train? You have lost the path, young grasshoppa. 
Of course, Coming inside doesnt always involve breakfast, If ya had left with a kiss goodnight  it would definitely have not been worth it in that case; Killer workout BTW


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2004)

> Monolith- Hey buddy. I actually really like the program. I was hanging out with this girl last night, and we went back to her place to get my car. She asked me to come inside, but I told her "I cant, I am tired and need to train tomorrow"



Never look a gift horse in the mouth


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL

Now thats dedication, PM.  Ass comes and goes, but muscle only goes.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Flex- Yes air guitar is my specialty!  Plus I can party and get rowdy with the best of em haha

YM- Well, if i went inside I wouldt have made it to the gym today... I would have been doing "cardio" untill 4 in the mornin.

Flex- Yea, thats a good saying, but I would have been there for a long time.  Wouldnt have gotten enough sleep to hit the gym.

Chain Link- I train to become the biggest strongest baddest mother fucker that I can be.  No kiss goodnight.  I think she was offended.  Not a big deal though, because she called me as soon as I walked in the door to my house.  Said she had a good time, and wants to hang out more.

Patrick-  haha  She definately was not a 7-11 chick if you know what I mean.  plus its the girl that thinks she loves me   Last think I need is a psycho right now 

Monolith- Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: phase 1 day 4*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Squats
> 315x6
> 315x6
> ...


you did all that..in..ONE day!?!??!?!?!?!?!
you da man!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi B-man!!  Yea, if you think thats crazy, wait a week or 2..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll be tired for ya...
you don't believe in low reps? I like to occasionally go to about 5 reps if I want my strength back up..(Like I want mine right now)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont really care for them...  I feel it in my joints too much, when I go super heavy.  Plus this program specifically says 6-9 rep range.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I dont really care for them...  I feel it in my joints too much, when I go super heavy.  Plus this program specifically says 6-9 rep range.



Another tidbit is released... hmmm...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for pointing that out... Now im gonna get in trouble!  But seriously if you look at my workouts, and everyone elses you could have figured it out(trying to cover ass).


----------



## Monolith (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks for pointing that out... Now im gonna get in trouble!  But seriously if you look at my workouts, and everyone elses you could have figured it out(trying to cover ass).



lol, yeah, i was wondering about it anyway after jodi did all those calf sets without going over 9 reps.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

I like to vary rep ranges.
Today's reps kinda sucked. I was hard-bent on getting the weight up I USED to be able to do for reps, so I had a spotter and hammered on them...next week..will go back down in weight, then up again the next...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks for pointing that out... Now im gonna get in trouble!  But seriously if you look at my workouts, and everyone elses you could have figured it out(trying to cover ass).


Don't sweat it buddy!  I think that's something we are allowed to give out, many other people have. You Da MAN.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2004)

> Patrick-  haha She definately was not a 7-11 chick if you know what I mean. plus its the girl that thinks she loves me  Last think I need is a psycho right now



I hear ya man.  I can't stand psychos.


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I dont really care for them...  I feel it in my joints too much, when I go super heavy.  Plus this program specifically says 6-9 rep range.



I'm tellin!!!!


----------



## Flex (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I feel it in my joints too much, when I go super heavy.



That's why we use dat LIGHT WEIGHT 

"Dat was REEEEAL light......Anybody can do dat"


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Rock- Thanks, plus I dont think anyone from Avant even drops by here haha

P-funk- Yea, I had this girl stalk me once.  Seriously.  It was odd to say the least.

Var- 

Flex- Yes, light weight!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

*Phase 1 day 6*

Squats-
315x6
295x6
295x6

Extensions-
180x8
180x8
180x8

Incline BB-
205x8
205x8
205x8

Cable Crossover-
90x8
90x8
90x6

Military DB-
80x7
85x6
85x7

CG Bench-
185x5 
185x7
185x7

V-Bar Pressdowns-
100x8
100x8
100x8


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice job, PreMier!    3 whole sets per exercise, huh?  U must be tired.  j/k


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 27, 2004)

hey Var....let's wait quietly and see if we can catch HIM complaining in week 3.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

My ass is sore from squats


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

I'll have my revenge when his journal starts reading like mine.  We'll see whos crying then!


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

That wasnt the squats Pre!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Your right Var... I had an Experiance.  Haha!  It was the squats


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

What happened on the first set of CG bench, PM?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

I was so blasted on those sets of military.  Totallt drained myself, and then I tried CG bench.  When I failed, I got all pissed, and banged out the proper reps.


----------



## Monolith (Apr 27, 2004)

lmao!

You need to get yourself pissed off more often.  Drop a plate on your foot before each set or something.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Man, if I could afford an Mp3 player right now, it would be on.  Its hard to explain, but when I listen to certain music, I get all tingly... and get hella strong.  Maybe others get this?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2004)

Good workout.   I think the workouts are going to seriously get tough after this week  !!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Man, if I could afford an Mp3 player right now, it would be on.  Its hard to explain, but when I listen to certain music, I get all tingly... and get hella strong.  Maybe others get this?


music IS a factor!
My so-called 'hard-core' gym, World Gym, they play easy listening in the afternoons..as to not ofend the older clients.
oy..so I get to get busy...with macy grey and celine dione...

Throw on some metalica or the sort..and let's go!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

YM- Thanks, but it shouldnt be too bad for me.  Im a psyho haha 

B-man! Yea, same with my gym.  The music there is aweful, and drains my soul...  If I didnt have to pay the damn govt so much I would have my Mp3 player right now!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

I've tried headphones....but I hate wearing them when I lift.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm not sure if you are Psycho  but I know you are crazy for calling it an early night with that girl...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Man, if I could afford an Mp3 player right now, it would be on.  Its hard to explain, but when I listen to certain music, I get all tingly... and get hella strong.  Maybe others get this?




I hear that man.  I listen to shit like Metallica or bag pipe music and I get real fired up.  Sometimes I listen to Air Supply and the power ballads get me pumped up!!!  LOL


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Burner- Even the tiny ones?

YM- Yea yea 

P- All about the hard shit for me.  Although im sure some bagpipe music would do the trick.  Along with some other music you see in HUGE war type scenes in the movies.


Bad day yesterday... Was reallt depressed.   Also I ended up fucking the side of my Xplorer up


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

*Phase 1 day 7*

Pulldowns-
200x8
200x6
180x8
180x8

BB Rows-(increased weight back up)
205x8
205x8
205x8
205x6

Lying Leg Curls-
130x8
130x8
130x7
130x7

BB Curl-
110x8
110x6
100x7
100x6

Cable Hammer-
70x7
70x7
70x6
70x6

Standing Calf-
495x8
495x8
495x8
495x8(burnnn  )

BB Shrugs-
405x8
405x8
405x8
405x8

Workout took 70 mins.  I went pretty fast, but I should be able to keep it under 90 in the weeks to come.


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2004)

Big weights, man!  Nice job!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Big weights, man!  Nice job!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Yup, no whining here  

My legs are still sore from the other day!  Tomorrow is going to be rough.. 

Thanks mono


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmmm.  Funny...I wasnt sore Week 1.  U may whine later.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

wokrout looked brutal!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

You mean week 2? 

Thanks P-  Yea, it was pretty tiring today.  Tomorrow is going to be hard.


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2004)

My bad.  U put day 7, so I assumed this was only the first week.  I was a little sore week 2.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

Looking awesome buddy! Love those shrugs


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks rock, I noticed that I dont breathe much doing them... Because my head gets veiny and all red.  Looks as if im about to pop haha


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

hahaha, same thing happens to me.  my forearms get really red too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2004)

I have veins pop out on my forehead  I kinda hurt my lower back today though. Wasn't sure if it was the shrugs or Lying Leg curl since I was supersetting them. Pretty sure it was the shrugs.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

P- I use straps so my forearms dont get too worked up.  It looks like I have been handcuffed for hours afterward, because the red marks.  I just say to people that I haev a crazy GF LOL

Rock- That sucks you hurt your back   I shaved my head yesterday, so lotsa veins haha Yea, I notice that if I dont stay extremely stiff my lower back suffers.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah, when I use straps look out!!!  Then my forearms get really red. lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you know if taping your wrists will give you a lot more grip strenght?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

yeah, it should help.  Or you can by wrist wraps (not straps).  or you can just use some chalk.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

My gym is really pissing me off lately... I have been going there for 5+ years, adn the girl at the front desk wants me to bring in ID now?!?!  Fucking bitch!  I think I will get some chalk and make a HUGE mess


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

get some chalk and throw it in her face!!

Or you can use an over under grip and do your shrugs like that.  Alternating the over under hands each set.  (I hate that grip for shrugs though.  but it does beat wraps)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Haha!!  Golds is opening a gym close by.  So maybe I will see if they will offer me a similar rate, then I will.  And not only her but this other girl thats a bitch, and her bitch PT boyfriend   Fuck em all!  Now im all fired up!

Yea, I used to do the alternating grip.  There is no fucking way I can hold 405 without straps though.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Haha!!  Golds is opening a gym close by.  So maybe I will see if they will offer me a similar rate, then I will.  And not only her but this other girl thats a bitch, and her bitch PT boyfriend   Fuck em all!  Now im all fired up!
> 
> Yea, I used to do the alternating grip.  There is no fucking way I can hold 405 without straps though.




really?  I don't believe that?  I am sure you can hold it.

Wow, sounds like that has gone down the shits.  Most Gold's are pretty nice.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

No.. I am at 24hr right now.  I used to lift at Powerhouse, and 24 bought it out.  So I am with all these rich fucks that pay $50+ a month for a membership.  I pay 10$.  Thats why I have stayed so long, because im cheap 

I have a very difficult time even holding 315   My forearm size isnt suffering, but I just dont have good grip strength.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2004)

Damn, train your grip strength and all of your other lifts will shoot up (bench, overhead press, deads etc...)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Really?  I dont see how that will help my military or bench   Maybe deads, but I use straps for those too eh


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Cool Pic:

[img2]http://www.vallejo.spb.ru/portf/dumbell.jpg[/img2]


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Big weights, man!  Nice job!



Yeah dude!!  Good work!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2004)

405 for shrugs !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X Ring (Apr 30, 2004)

looks good man!    I can barely shrug 315 for 10 or 12 without straps using an alternating grip (over/under).  With straps I am good for another 100 more.  My forearms arent great but they have never limited me in dead (no straps for deads) so i am not all that upset.  im got workout 6b today, its getting fun now!!
And sorry about your X man I just picked mine up yesterday $639 later


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Really?  I dont see how that will help my military or bench   Maybe deads, but I use straps for those too eh




Are you kidding?  the stronger your grip is the more control of the bar you will have.  you will be able to push more wieght and be more stable with it.  honestly, grip can play a big part in your bench press.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I have a very difficult time even holding 315   My forearm size isnt suffering, but I just dont have good grip strength.


Same here on the grip strength, its weak but my forearms size is plenty.  I'd be afraid to see what would happen if I worked my forearms or if didn't use straps.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Same here on the grip strength, its weak but my forearms size is plenty.  I'd be afraid to see what would happen if I worked my forearms or if didn't use straps.




I don't think my forearm size has gotten any bigger since I ditched the straps and started doing grip work.   All that has really happened is that I have a really hard grip now.  Remember, there is no correlation between strength and size, if you train your grip to be strong your forearms wont neccessarily get any bigger.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2004)

I understand but my lifts that I use straps with would be cut in half and I would not get a good workout.  Besides, I could never give up the straps with my wrist.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Are you kidding?  the stronger your grip is the more control of the bar you will have.  you will be able to push more wieght and be more stable with it.  honestly, grip can play a big part in your bench press.



I've seen a few guys use straps while doing benches but never thought about it.  Interesting ... I think I'll give it a try and see if I can do a personal best.  For us little guys, personal bests are easy to accomplish.    It when guys like Pre and the rest of you start adding on so many 45lb plates that there is no room for more.   Me ... I'm only at a couple per side.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

YM- Thanks, im trying.

Gary- LOL, thanks 

X- Fun?  You nut haha.  Damn, thats a grip of cash.  I plan on herculining mine.  As long as it doesnt start to look like Dougs I should be fine 

Patrick- That makes sence.  But I think I have good control over the bar.  Although I would like 16inch forearms! mwahahaha

Jodi- Thanks for stoppin in   Is your wrist feeling better yet?  Or still a bit sore?

NT- Straps on bench?  Or wraps?  I have seen some people use them too, because I suppose their wrists are a bit weak.  Thanks for stoppin in you fuckin pimp!

Ugh.. the promotion has finally come for my job.  Its doing something a bit different than I had expected to though   I will be doing customer service IT type shit.  I didnt take this job for fucking customer service!  But I will be making more.. and learning something new.. well fuck that.  I am not a happy camper   This, plus the added stress from this program, and MORE family problems(uncle tried to commit suicide) is making me real irratable.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

*Phase 1 day 8*

Squats-
315x6
295x6
295x6
275x8

Extensions-
160x8
160x8
160x8
160x8

Incline BB-
205x8
205x8
205x6
205x6

Military DB-
80x6
80x5 
70x8
70x8

CG Bench-
185x8
185x7
185x7
185x6

V-Bar Pressdown-
100x8
100x7
100x7
100x6


Ugh, as you can see I am feeling a bit "taxed".  The squats are what I blame   Seriously drained me.  Workout took 70mins as usual.  Very little RI.  My back, and traps are screaming!  I think I tweaked somethin in it doing shrugs, and doing squats let me really feel it.  Its muscular though, so I sence a massage in my future   Oh, I also switched my diet up a bit(earlier in the week).  I totally eliminated meal #3(diet on page 1).  I am weighing in at a consistant 194 though.  Every few days I also drink my evening protein with milk.  I dont know if I am getting enough calcium?


----------



## Var (Apr 30, 2004)

Still looking strong, Pre!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2004)

Looking great. But crying with 4 sets?!?  Next week is my last week! YEAH!!


----------



## Var (Apr 30, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. He's gonna really be cryin' soon.  Poor baby!


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

315x6!  Nice squats!

Those DB militarys are friggin awesome, too.  Nice work, PM.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

You bastards haha  Where am I crying?  Oh yes, I am crying because I am laughing soo hard at you two 

Hi Mono- Thanks, but I need an ass massage from a girl feeding me grapes


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You bastards haha  Where am I crying?  Oh yes, I am crying because I am laughing soo hard at you two
> 
> Hi Mono- Thanks, but I need an ass massage from a girl feeding me grapes



ass massage?  Man, youve had it wrong all these years!  The girl is supposed to massage the *other* side.


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> but I need an ass massage from a girl feeding me grapes



I'LL fee you grapes you little pansy, the same grapes in Indiana Jones Temple of Doom


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2004)

Mono- Thats the plan... Once the chick feels how hard my glutes are, she will beg to flip me over 

Flex-  Are those the monkey eyes?


----------



## Flex (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Flex-  Are those the monkey eyes?



haha nope....they're the ones that are poisen, that end up killing Indy's monkey


----------



## Monolith (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> haha nope....they're the ones that are poisen, that end up killing Indy's monkey



those are DATES!

(i just watched the movie a week ago)


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2004)

Hey PM - 

The workouts are looking strong!!   

What kind of IT stuff are you doing ??

I really don't want to comment on the ass massage.....


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

I'll skip that ass massage stuff too bro, haha.

Workouts looking good, keepin it strong!

Oh, and watch out for those grapes


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

YM- Thanks.  I am basically backing up data such as CC transactions for all the gas stations, and also the financial stuff for the stations, and hotels.  I was supposed to be getting a "promotion" to do HSIA(High Speed Internet Access) for the hotels, but I just found out its customer service(I already mentioned this).  But I may just haev to quit my job.  I can go work for Direct TV for over 5$ an hour more doing customer service.  I am pretty pissed.  I will NOT do CS.  I need to find something that interests me..

Eggs- Thanks, and no grapes for me now that I know Flex is trying to poison me haha


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

*Phase 1 day 9*

Pulldowns-
200x8
200x7
180x8
180x8
180x7

BB Row(underhand)-
205x8
205x6
185x8
185x8
185x8

Leg Curl-
130x8
130x8
130x8
130x8
130x6

BB Curl-
110x6
100x8
100x7
100x6
100x6

Cable Hammer-
70x7
70x6
60x8
60x8
60x8

Donkey Calf-
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10

BB Shrugs-
405x8
405x8
405x8
405x8
405x6

Good workout today.  Took 60mins.  I am feeling a bit sore, and down.  No biggie though.


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

Still stong as hell, man!  Good job!  Any joint pain yet?


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

The only joint pain I get is in my knees.  It only happens after extensions too... and lasts a day or 2.  But I am also on glucosamine chondroitin and MSM.  Its this one here. http://www.medicalprovisions.com/mi...Product_Code=616207&Category_Code=GLUCOSAMINE  I get it at costco for about 2$ more.


----------



## Var (May 3, 2004)

I've been avoiding extensions (until TPPT) for a long time.  I've read a lot of bad things about it in my PT materials.  Very unnnatural and hard on the knees.  I'll drop them as soon as this is over.

I also take Glucosamine and Chondriton.  Stuff is amazing!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 3, 2004)

Good luck finding something that you like  

Nice workout BTW!!


----------



## Monolith (May 3, 2004)

Nice BB rows, PM!  Bicep curls, too.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Var- yea, im not a big fan...  Also I got a number to a counseling place.  They will talk to me for free about my depression.  Now I need to get the nerve to call   Thanks for the adv.

YM- Thanks.  Thing is I like to sleep LOL

Mono- Thanks   I am disappointed in my arms though.  One of my major weaknesses


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

ya bro, nice bent rows with that LIGHT WEIGHT.

damn man, i dont know if its cuz my lower back just isnt strong or what, but when i do those even with 135 my lower back literally lights on fire. i dont know if its cuz i lean over almost parallel or what, but i really cant go much heavier on rows or my lower back dies.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)

Yea, mine burns like a mofo too.  Almost painful enough to where I need to lay down.  Dont know what causes it?


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

exactly bro.

when i finish my set, i have a hard time even standing. then the sets after that start off tough before i even start


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

Premier your lifts are looking good so far.  I probably missed it, and you posted it earlier but are you on the "genetically gifted and/or hormonally enhanced" track or not?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2004)

No X-ring, he is not. And he doesn't like to be asked that question  I found out the hard way


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

oh gez you dont have to get upset over that.  Sure it would be cool to be genetically gifted but you cant effect that.  You just gotta adjust your determination to compensate


Of course there are always "supplements" that could make you seem "genetically gifted"


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Var- yea, im not a big fan...  Also I got a number to a counseling place.  They will talk to me for free about my depression.  Now I need to get the nerve to call   Thanks for the adv.



That's awesome, man!  Just give them a call.  No need to delay.  Its actually a lot less intimidating than you think.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

X- Umm, as rock said I am NOT hormonally enhanced.  I am trying to see if I do have good genetics though.  I am thinking that they are better than average, but I am having a hard time on certian body parts.

Rock- Thanks buddy.  And I apologize if I jumped on ya too much about that 

Var- Actually its a lot MORE intimidating   I havent called, and dont know when/if I will yet   I stil appreciate the advice you give.


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

*Phase 1 day 10*

I almost went balls out on squats, but decided not to hit failure(Which im not supposed to anyway).  But I definately felt my other lifts suffering afterward.  Also, my chest wasnt sore to the touch, but once I started incline BB it was SCREAMING!  Kinda odd...

Squats-
315x6
315x6
295x6
295x6
295x6

Extensions-
160x8
160x8
160x8
160x7
160x6

Incline BB-
205x8
205x6
205x6
185x8
185x7 

Cable X-Over-
80x8
80x8
80x8
80x8
80x6

Military DB- 
75x7
75x6
70x6
70x6
70x5

CG Bench-
185x7
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x6

V-Bar Pressdowns-
80x8
80x8
80x7
80x8
80x7

Workout took a bit longer today.. It was because I saw my friends dad at the gym.  I havent seen her in a long time, so I asked him how she was and we bs'ed for a bit.  85Mins.  Also I have never sweated like this before.  I am soo outa shape


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2004)

Looks like a great workout! I just can't imagine doing all that all at once! Think how much weight you threw around there!


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

damn fine workout!  

i had the same thing with chest.  mine was very sore this weekend.  yesterday i thought the soreness was gone.  (sure seemed to be) but i felt it the very first rep of my first set today.  i'm not used to training a bodypart that's still sore.  i liked it in a weird way.  actually i liked it for the first few sets.  by set #7 i didn't like it anymore.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Nice workout, Pre!  Even with the weights going down a bit, you're strong as hell!


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Thanks rock, but the weights are dropping... I had VERY long RI's between sets on the DB Military.  But it was just sooo heavy 

Hi NG   Thanks, I am trying my best.  You liked working out the sore muscles?  Your a nut!  I probably wont even be able to walk by the end of the week lol

Sup Var.  Its kinda odd... I really would like to go crazy, because I feel I need to push myself.  But the energy is just not there...


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

What the hell? 35 sets and squats and bench together? I hope you're in some kinda of overload cycle, cause you're going to fry your CNS.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

There is a method to our madness, Saturday Fever.  NO worries!


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Hi Saturday Fever!  Thanks for stopping by.  Yea, this is meant to fry the CNS.  Also it is supposed to overtrain me.  35 sets is ok.. but hows that song go? "You aint seen nothin yet"


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

I did 49 sets today!


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> ,,,cause you're going to fry your CNS.



  as Var said - there is a method to the madness


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

There's certainly advantages to overtraining in small doses, I just wanted to make sure. I was looking at that thinking, "holy hell he's gonna die."


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

what a coincidence!  all week at the gym I've been thinking "holy hell i'm gonna die"


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

Someone needs to explain the routine instead of it being some big secret.  I'm way too big of a nerd to not want to dissect it in Supertraining.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

I thought I was gonna die last week!


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

And dissect is not meant in a bad way.

ng, don't die, we would all miss you.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Saturday Fever *_
> Someone needs to explain the routine instead of it being some big secret.  I'm way too big of a nerd to not want to dissect it in Supertraining.



We're sworn to secrecy!


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

The first phase(this one) will be released soon.  I will give you the link when its out SF.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

That's what I mean. There's really no reason for it to be a secret. I understand the arrangement behind it all, I just don't understand why.


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 4, 2004)

I'd be more interested to hear the idea behind the phases and how they tie into the grand scheme than just to see the routine. But like I said, I'm a nerd and bookworm.


----------



## nikegurl (May 4, 2004)

thanks for the "don't die" wishes.  

Good news - Twin Peak's first article on the basics of the plan and Phase I (which is what you're seeing logged here) is coming out next week at Avant's website (Mind and Muscle)

www.avantlabs.com

You can read some more in this thread if you want:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=29624&perpage=30&pagenumber=1


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2004)

Hmm, I am sure there will be quite an extensive article on it.  And im sure it will satisfy your "bookworm" thirst.  It will be in the upcoming issue of Mind and Muscle.  Like I said, I will provide you the link once I see its out


----------



## X Ring (May 4, 2004)

I would have like to take the genetically gifted route.  I am definitely not genetically gifted by any means (or homornally enhanced) but the start was rather slow.  would have liked more sets but now I am no so dissappointed I didnt choose that route at today is the second 49 set day in a row


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Phase 1 day 10*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I almost went balls out on squats, but decided not to hit failure(Which im not supposed to anyway).  But I definately felt my other lifts suffering afterward.  Also, my chest wasnt sore to the touch, but once I started incline BB it was SCREAMING!  Kinda odd...
> 
> Squats-
> ...


well, you see my friend..you are doing all this..at once..
^
I am only doing one BP per day. I try to keep to a two minute or less rest, but still takes me  awhile to get done. How long do u stay in the gym? I'd have nowhere the #'s you post if I were to knock out as much sets and BP's as you do....
you da shizzo!


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Thanks b-man!  That workout took longer, because I was talking to people LOL  Going to the gym is kinda like my social time, since I am locked in isolation here at work.  Oh, took around 85mins.

Weights are also considerably down.  Im getting worn out


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

I know about the socialization...I joke somethines that I need some blinders (like horses wear) and headphones..
I am pretty good about keeping to myself tho...I will say howdy (as it were) a littlesmall talk in between sets but not conversations.
I am usually wrapped up in 45 min....


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Yea, its not too bad usually.. but every so often I run into someone I have not seen in a while.  I wish I had an Mp3 player, and I just saw one in Maxim.  It holds 2hrs and is like 50$.  Plus its hella tiny.

How long have you been doing P/RR/S?


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

me? I'm not. might look into it again soon.
Rissole really seems to like it. I tried his reverse pyramid weight scheme and that didn't go to well for me...

dan, that's nice. u down load music? Where from?
I'm afraid to down any version of kazaa, or whatever, 'cause of the spy ware crap..


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Oh sorry.   I know you dont use GP's system... dont know why I asked.  I am just drained lately.

No, I dont dl music, never have.  I probably would but my slow net connection at home is death(10 min DL for 5 min song).  I just put the CD's that I have on my computer, and convert them to Mp3 or Win media.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

gotcha-
have u seen eggs new pics? That bugger got big!


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Yea I did.  And yea, he is definately adding good size.  He will be a monster in no time.


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

we better get a move on it..ok..me..


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

*Phase 1 day 10*

Widegrip Pulldowns-
200x8
200x7
180x7
180x7
180x7
180x6

BB Rows-
205x8
205x6
185x7
185x7
185x6
185x6

Leg Curls-
130x8
130x8
130x8
130x7
130x6
130x6

BB Curls-
100x8
100x8
100x6
90x7
90x6
90x8(longer RI)

Cable Hammer-
60x8
60x8
60x8
60x7
60x7
60x6

Donkey Calf-
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x10

Shrugs BB-
405x10
405x10
315x8
315x8
315x8
315x8

As you can see weights going down some more  

What are sides of a "taxed" CNS?  I am finding that I have been sleeping like absolute shit lately.  Last night I got 6hrs, and tried to go back to sleep, but just tossed and turned eh..  Also a lady at my gym came to talk to me, and she told me I was jumpy when I had turned around.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 6, 2004)

Those are definately some signs of overtraining. I haven't slept well since the end of last week. Still looks like an awesome workout.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Thats good to know, thanks.  It started on Tuesday of this week.

I am also getting headaches now


----------



## gwcaton (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Phase 1 day 10*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> 
> Shrugs BB-
> 405x10
> ...



Damn !!  Thats going down !!!! ??????


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Yea.  I was hella tired.  I probably could have put on 385 or whatever, but I was hella lazy


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

Don't worry honey! You will be fine, maybe you need to take a few days off..


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Hi Viv   I do need it, but cant.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

Why can't you?


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Its not in the TP-PT plan.  TwinPeak is trying to kill me


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

dang bro-
maybe go tothe store, get some equate sleep aid pills for this weekend and try that to start some sort of repair?


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Well, I will just sleep during the days if I have to.  I dont like sleeping pills, because they make me feel like shit.

How you doin Burner?


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

I'm doing pretty friggin good actually!
Just in a good mood overall.
I was late for work..(made chicken burgers and took soe over to kristen for her dinner) so was late. We have a rule: If u are late for work...you have to buy a box of Krisly Kremes. No one tells the 'management' you are late...no personal time taken, all is forgiven and forgotten...I seem to buy doughnuts semi-occsaionally....
O
What can I say..I do like going to work..

Had a decent back workout...still working on getting strength up..little by little.
Really just in a good mood. Going to a business meeting w/ a big wig with that business I am in. I'm telling ya Jake...lemme show u in the future that things are cranking...you might take another look!
Going to Minnesota Saturday morning for Kristen's brothers graduation. Will be back on Monday afternoon. Not sure if will have tome to hit the gym before having to go to work.
Been hitting it pretty hard every day here kill all parts for the weekend.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Wow, you sure chipper! lol  Dont eat too many Krispy Kremes.  

Yea, definately hit the BP's hard before going outa town.  I am sure you will be sore for a while   Ok, I suppose I could take another look.. where is this "big wig" located?  It is definately good if he lives near you.  I am just afraid of the whole network marketing thing.  There is soo much that can go wrong, and I am a wuss, in not taking risks :/


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

Only had ONE!
My neck / traps are killing me from the heavy shrugs yesterday..good pain tho!

Foirget where he's coming from. He will be here tomorrow to see how we here are doing. If he thinks we show the potential to go big...which we are, he will hang out to help develope us that much further.
No need to be afraid. Let's see: you hate your job.
true
you don't see a future:
true
Want something different:
true
all you have to do is look into it. If you don't like it, jusat say no.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

True.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

I'll talk to you more about it later.


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

*Phase 1 day 10*

Squats-
315x6
295x6
275x7
275x6
275x6
275x6

Extensions-
160x8
160x8
160x8
160x8
160x8
160x8

Incline BB-
205x8
205x6
205x6
185x7
185x6
185x7(spotter)

Cable X Over-
80x8
80x8
80x8
80x7
80x7
80x6

Military DB- 
75x6
75x6
70x6
60x8
60x8
60x8

CG Bench-
185x6
185x6
185x5
185x6
185x6
185x5...

V-Bar Pressdowns-
80x8
80x8
80x8
80x8
80x8
80x7

Strength going down still.  I have not been sleeping well either, and am becoming VERY irritable.  Today I got to the gym, and there was someone doing bb curls in the power rack, and on the squat rack some tool was doing shrugs.  I decided to bug the guy in the squat rack, because the guy in the power rack was rather large   After about 5 mins of arguing, a trainer came over and made him move haha!  Stupid mother fucker!


----------



## Monolith (May 7, 2004)

Eh... dont get discouraged.  Isnt overtraining the CNS part of this program?  Id assume that as the body recovers, thats where youre looking to see most of the gains?

Just pretend youre on an S1+ cycle, and it hasnt "kicked in" yet.


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

If you're like me, you're going to start feeling better soon.  When I was doing 6's I thought I was gonna die.  7's and 8's feel great.  Hang in there.  Try some melatonin or valarian tea if u need sleep aid.  Shouldnt make u feel shitty like sleeping pills


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

I just need some energy somehow.  If I could go in later, after I have eaten a few meals, that would help I think.  Alas.. thats not going to happen.  And no PS's for me 

On another note, I felt a bit "euphoric" after todays workout.  Dont know what it was.. maybe the lack of oxygen to my brain lol  Workout also took 90mins today.  But again I talked a bit  

My lifts are going down, and next week(end) I will take measurements, but I seem to be getting bigger?  I am looking leaner, and was up 1 1/2lbs today.  Normally thats nothing, but for the last 3 weeks I have been right on at 193Lbs.  It could be water, who knows...

Var- eh.. I dont have funds to really buy anything.  So I will just start taking some ibuprofin before bed.  I will also try and take a few naps this weekend.


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

Celestial Seasons makes a tea called "Sleepytime".  Its valerian root and chamomile.  Shit works really well.  Cant cost more than $3-5.  Like I said though, this may be a temporary thing.  Serioulsy, I was considering quitting during the 6's...and I'm not the type to quit ANYTHING.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Thanks Var.  I may have some of that...  I dont think its temporary, but I hope it is.  6's sucked, and next week is going to really suck.  I seem to be losing my motivation too, but I am going to go balls out on 8a and b.  I plan on puking mwahahaha


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

Before going to the gym last time I squatted, I watched the scene from Pumping Iron where Ed Corney falls over after squats.  Got me all psyched for my workout.  It was the first time I thought I was going to puke from a workout.  I've gotten queezy before, but seriously I felt it coming up.    I was ok after laying on the floor for a few.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2004)

Yep, I was the same way.  I think when you get done with 7A you will be feeling much better.


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

I agree    Have faith compadre


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Thats a great scene.  Thats a great movie.  I will watch it this weekend for sure!  Today I also cought myself saying "Liiiiight Weiiiiiiiight mother fucker, Liiiiiiiiight Weiiiiiiiight" particularly on CG bench.  I do NOT want to go below 185 no way.

You have never puked?  Goddam, your missing out.  I've only ralphed twice, and both times were when I was in powerlifting, and doing cleans.


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Thanks CQ   I hope so.

I will be posting progress pics at the end of next week also.  Cant see before pics though, I look like hell!


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

Nope...havent puked...YET.  I plan to soon.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2004)

So where do you puke? Right there on the gym floor? Var and CQ are crazy, 7's are harder and 8's kick ass! I don't care what they say (little sadists!)


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

I will drag a garbage can around the gym with me   Or do like P-funk and bring my red puking bucket.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2004)

That's just gross! LOL, no need for puking to get bigger. That defeats the purpose


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I will drag a garbage can around the gym with me   Or do like P-funk and bring my red puking bucket.




No red puke buckets for me.  I am not a puker


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

I thought that I read somewhere.. that you had a red puking bucket   If not, then you need to lift harder!


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

No, not me.  this guy that has a gym in his house on long island has them.  I lift hard enough.  i just swallow it if i am about to puke.  no need to look like a pussy on the gym floor.


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

LOL  Now I need to reconsider


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

I think Funk just called you a pussy, PreMier.


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

I am not calling him a pussy.  I just said you shoudl be puking on the gym floor.  Either swallow it or make it to the bathroom.  Real men shit themselves on the gym floor.


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Real men shit themselves on the gym floor.





I was just joking with him, Funk.


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

Yep, i am a real man.  LOL.....no, I have never shit myself.  But my buddy that is a powerlifter also trains at this place where they do strong man, odd lift and such.  He said when you are going all out and carrying the atlas stones it is really easy to shit yourself because you have it hitched in your lap and they are trying to walk as fast as they can for like 40yrds.  He said he has seen a couple people chit themself doing it.  He claims it has never happend to him but given his track record I jsut don't believe him.


----------



## Var (May 7, 2004)

I almost shit myself my first or second week of TPPT when squatting.  Not sure if u guys read that.  Not good.  I have NO idea how I would have gotten out of the gym.


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, squating will do it to ya.


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

I wish they had a strong man training facility around here... Not that I could pick up a 350Lb atlas stone


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I wish they had a strong man training facility around here... Not that I could pick up a 350Lb atlas stone



yeah, lol, they have one around here but i can't lift anything.  well, some of the stuff i can.  i want to do more of it.  hopefully over the summer i can do more odd lifts.  i like that stuff.


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Yea, those guys are my eydols seriously.  I love to watch the comps with Svend Carleson, Mariusz, Magnus and the others.  Those guys are hella bad ass.

Do you think that if you practiced there(facility) that you would be better off? Or training in the gym first untill you were strong enough?


----------



## P-funk (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, those guys are my eydols seriously.  I love to watch the comps with Svend Carleson, Mariusz, Magnus and the others.  Those guys are hella bad ass.
> 
> Do you think that if you practiced there(facility) that you would be better off? Or training in the gym first untill you were strong enough?



the thing with odd lifts is that you have to train those lifts.  I have to train to do those lifts.  I will try and workout at the gym this summer once in awhile if I can.  You can do odd lifts at your home.  fill a keg half way with water and do carries or lunges with it on yuor shoulder.  Use buckes to do farmers walks, stuff like that.  Get a chest harness and some 100lb chains and pull them down your dirveway.


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Well, kegs are illegal in Utah  
Those are all good ideas though   I have a friend who was training for the strong man in Hawaii, and right now he can bench 500Lbs raw.  He is like 5'5-6" and 220.  Solid as a rock.  I wonder if he knows of any places around here...


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Its not in the TP-PT plan.  TwinPeak is trying to kill me



I get the impression that it TP wasn't trying to kill you you would be trying to kill yourself on a different program. You are just a dedicated kind of guy .


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Gary, that means a lot to me 

I weighed in today at 197Lbs.  Up 4Lbs over the weekend, I guess my binge worked LOL  I am pretty beat down though.  My muscles dont feel sore to the touch, but more sore around the bone?  Almost like deep muscle soreness, its weird.


----------



## nikegurl (May 10, 2004)

Yep.  By the end of week 4 nearly everything hurt and it was that deep soreness you mentioned.  

The weekend off did me a lot of good though.  Hang in there - it's gonna suck (don't listen to Var) but you'll be just fine.


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

*Phase 1 day 11*

Pulldowns-
200x7
180x7
180x7
180x6
170x7
170x7
170x6

BB Rows-
185x7
185x7
185x7
185x7
185x7
185x6
185x6

Lying Leg Curls-
130x8
130x7
130x6
130x6
130x7(longr RI)
130x7(longerRI)
130x6

BB Curls-
100x7
100x6
100x6
90x7
90x7
90x6
90x6

Cable Hammer-
60x7
60x7
60x7
60x7
60x6
60x6
60x6

Seated Calf-(I definately could have gone a lot heavier... but the pad resting on my quads was excrusiatingly painful.  Felt like a deep thigh bruise  )
90x15
90x15
90x15
90x15
90x15
90x15
90x15

BB Shrugs-
315x8
315x8
315x8
315x8
315x8
315x8
315x8

Workout took 90mins.  I had to spot someone a few times though...  My legs are freakin blasted, I have no idea how I will be able to squat tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Thanks NG


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

Looks like you're back to your old self now.  You'll be fine.  Nice job!


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Var, always been my old self.  Just hella weak now.  I am also not excited for the rest of this week :/

I havent talked to Vieope either...


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

Thats not good.    Where the hell is that kid?


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

I will PM Prince.


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

Let me know how it goes


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

Lookin good PM.

And what DID happen to Vieope?  I havent seen him in a few days.


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Thanks Jon.  Depression has gotten the better of him I fear.


----------



## atherjen (May 10, 2004)

holy volume batman!!!  
sore PM?


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Hi Jen-
Not too bad no..  Its a different soreness, not like a normal soreness.  It is like a deep muscle aching   It hurts, not in a good way.


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks Jon.  Depression has gotten the better of him I fear.



gah, that sucks.  LMK if you hear anything.


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

I am infatuated with a new website.  See sig.


----------



## Monolith (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I am infatuated with a new website.  See sig.



lol i saw that site, but i couldnt figure out what the hell it was for.  what exactly does this girl do?  it must be something, because she has a fan club with over 600 people.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2004)

Was'sup, my brotha!
How'd the weekend go?
kristen and I got back from Minnesota tis afternoon, long enough for me to take a nap and get here...
Did a quick read here...sounds like u r still growing even tho you feel weaker?
How much longer until you switch up routine?
THough u were going to post progess pics?
U still thinking about 'Vegas? I am gona look into Kristen and my reservations tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Mono- Its like a blog.  Its basically like an online diary... but if you read, she is very sad   I like the site, but I cant believe the pain that one person can feel.  It definately puts things in perspective for me.

Mike- Hey, how ya doin?  My weekend was so so.. On Friday I just stayed home.  I was a bit depressed, and didnt care to go out, even though there was a ton to do.  Saturday I went to a buddys new place, and they had some jungle juice and a bunch of people over.  I ended up drinking a bunch of beer   Its ok though.
I dont know if I am growing, I binged hardcore... so I could try and have some energy to finish off this week.  But now that I think of it, it makes no sence.  
The routine will be switched up at the begining of next week.  I have to add more sets to this one still, before its complete.
Pics go up this weekend.  I do want to go to Vegas.  I am debating on getting a hotel room, and hangin out with the IM crew the whole time, or staying with my family.  If I stay with family, I might not be around too often.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2004)

Did the party help brighten the mood? I have been tere, my friend, sometimes you are just in a funk. I will ave to tell people to just leave me alone once in a while..so I can 'recharge' and then I will be ok.
Did you get some sleep to help recover this weekend?
Well, you could...do both if go to 'Vegas? We (Kris and I) may not even go to any of the 'O' shows..just hang out w/ IM friends,the pool, take in aother shows and see the sights..


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Yea, I felt really good after hanging out with old friends.  Especially since they are the type I would like to be around more.  Yea, I got a bunch of sleep this weekend, adn even got a massage on Sunday.  I pretty much go every Sunday, because I get to talk to my friend while getting a massage.  Its kind of theraputic in a way, ya know?
Yea, I could do both... Its just that if I am with my cousin, I wont get out much.  So if I wanted to hang out, it would be best for me to get a hotel room.  I could even drive down im so close, but my gas hog vehicle might cost me more than a plane ticket.  Thats another thing, I am not gonna rent a fucking car, no way.  I suppose I could take a cab to the hotel.  Just a lot of shit I have to think about.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks Jon.  Depression has gotten the better of him I fear.


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2004)

well, brotha-
I may be able to help you with the hotel...you really won't need a car in 'Vegas..I am told. 
Kris and I want to go to the Luxor, NT and his wife are staying somewhere else..
I want to try a massage. Kris gets them when she stays at her condo in Breckenridge. Sounds relaxing.
I ate like a motha this weekend. Kris's parent's are rather well-to-do. We ate at some REALLY expensive restaraunts this weekend. I felt guilty, as her father paid. I was told not to worry about it, but I still looked for the cheaper items.
Kinda funy, Saturday night, after her brother's graduation, we went to this trendy sushi bar. I am not into fish...can't say I wanna eat 'bait' so...I had a hamburger..in a sushi bar..
 Funny thing..it was an amazing burger!
Ate so damn well...REALLY gotta hammer some cardio out!


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Hi Viv- Yes, it could be bad...

B-man- Ok, once I decide what I am going to do, I will fill you in for sure.  I tend to overthink a lot of the time..


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2004)

me too-
just formulate the game plan and execute!


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2004)

> I definately could have gone a lot heavier... but the pad resting on my quads was excrusiatingly painful. Felt like a deep thigh bruise


I can do seated anymore because of that.    Also, it isn't aligned right for short people so it doesn't even fit on my leg properly.   I resort to other calve exercises because of that damn thing.


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Hi Jodi-
Yea, its a total PITA.  My legs hurt so fucking bad on squats today.  Not muscle soreness, but it felt like my bones were going to splinter and break.  I almost "faked" doing all the sets... but then I would only be cheating myself.  So I dropped weight, and sucked it up


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

u taking in enough calcium? Do u think that would help?


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

*Phase 1 day 12*

Squats-(Damn, my legs hurt so bad  )
295x6
295x6
275x6
275x6
255x6
255x6
255x6

Extensions-
160x8
160x8
160x8
160x8
160x8
160x8
160x8

Incline BB-
205x6
205x6
205x6
205x6
185x6
185x6
185x6

Cable X-Over-
80x7
80x6
70x7
70x7
70x7
70x7
70x7

Military DB-
75x6
75x6
65x7
65x6
65x6
60x7
60x7

CG Bench-
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x6

V-Bar Pressdowns-
80x8
80x8
80x8
80x7
80x7
80x6
80x6

Suprisingly I was a bit stronger, but I attribute this to not killing myself on squats.  I wish I could have, but my legs just wouldnt have it.  I know I have said this, but damn they hurt.  
Workout took 110mins... mostly because squats took 30mins alone.

PreMier- "Fuck this!"


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Hi burner.  Probably not.. since I dont drink milk anymore.  I eat a cup of cottage cheese before bed, and then whatever is in my vitamins.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

I was thinking of a calcium supp.

Ever switch up the chest before you kill your legs?
Still cranking up great #'s tho!


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Yea, I have some chilated calcuim magnesium pills... I guess now is a good time to take them.

No, I want to follow this routine to a T.  Thanks man.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

hope those pills help.
Gotcha.
had a pretty good day in the gym today..will post later in my journal..


----------



## X Ring (May 11, 2004)

Dont kill yourself but stay with it b/c as you said you would only cheat yourself and thats the worst.  You'll make it out alive, Phase 2 is pretty cool


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Sorry about your legs buddy! I know how frustrating it can be. Good job pressing on though, your doing awesome!


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

B-man- Yea, I hope they help, but it may be too late?  I am thinking its just overtraining.  I cant wait untill a newb asks if their overtraining.  They have no idea 

X- Thanks man, I know i'll make it out alive, but will I be able to walk out? haha

Rock- Hey buddy, how are you doin?  Is the dental job going good?
Yea, it is very frustrating.  Probably not as bad as tendonitis, but it really hurts.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

buddy of mine was at one point,a pro-am kickboxer. We ran across a new dojo not too far from where we live. (about mid-way between both our homes)
I guess he talked w/the owner / operator and might have made a deal to train with him and maybe get me in to train as well. I hate cardio..but..if can do something if I could do something that would be fun...buddy of mine started into boxing..and he dropped 20 lbs within a few months....that would be nice....


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hi Jodi-
> Yea, its a total PITA.  My legs hurt so fucking bad on squats today.  Not muscle soreness, but it felt like my bones were going to splinter and break.  I almost "faked" doing all the sets... but then I would only be cheating myself.  So I dropped weight, and sucked it up


I do different ones instead.  Toe press, reverse calf press, rotary calf, elevated smith calf raise etc.  I can't do enough weight on the seated to make it worthwhile because it hurts my quads so I figured I'm better off doing something else than doing half assed seated calf.


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Yea, I am really becoming a fan of the donkey calf machine.  I need to try the leg press calf presses though.  I bet they are killer!

Burner- Yea, that would be great.  I have thought about taking some mui thai.  Who knows?


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

I laugh everytime I step over to the donkey calf machine


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

They need a rear view mirror on it, so you can see how many people check out your ass


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

What a position they put you on that thing.  

I'm sure they could have come up with a better name for it


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

What are you thinkin'?  

I say "Doggie" calf machine


----------



## Jodi (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, something on those lines


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

I always get caught by women when they are on the butt blaster...


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2004)

Yeah, or the abductor machine LOL 

The Dentist job is going great Prem, thanks for asking. Much less stressful than the ER!


----------



## X Ring (May 12, 2004)

no one said you would be able to walk out but you will make it.  And I too like the donkey calf machine but it doesnt have enough weight for our rep range for me.  I like machine even better when a hot babe is on it


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

The one in our gym stops @ like 200. you have to add 50 lb DB on each side to make it even semi challenging.


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Jodi- 

B-Man, keep your tongue in your mouth LOL

Rock, thats really good to hear.  Is that where you are now?  You can browse online there?

X- Haha, yea hot babes on the donkey calf are the best.  Well, those and the lying leg curls 

Sentri-  Thanks for stopping in man.  I think ous goes to 280 or so.  Not too bad.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

No prob man, I'll follow your routine.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2004)

No, no internet  But I can study there so that's cool


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

*phase 1 day 13*

One more day left woot! :bounce: 
Pulldowns-(damn, my beautiful hand got a blister! haha)
180x8
180x6
180x6
180x6
180x6
160x8
160x8
160x7

BB Rows-(holy damn!  Major lower back burnage  )
185x7
185x7
185x7
185x7
185x7
185x7
185x6
185x6

Leg Curls-
130x7
130x7
130x7
120x7
120x7
120x6
110x7
110x7

BB Curls-
100x7
100x7
100x6
100x6
90x9
90x7
90x7
90x6

Cable hammer-
60x7
60x7
60x7
60x7
60x7
60x6
60x6
60x6

Standing Calf-
495x10
495x10
495x10
495x8
380x10
380x10
380x10
380x10

Shrugs-
315x10
315x10
315x10
315x10
315x8
315x8
315x8
315x6

Good workout.  My friend Barbara just got back from St Thomas.  So I had to talk to her.  She is sooooooooo hot  
Took 130mins(talking) I am soo tired, and fear squats tomorrow :/


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2004)

Good job on the workout,  how the fuck do you keep the weight so consistent


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Shrugs are down from 405.  315 is pretty easy for me.
Standing calf, that is max limit.  I lowered weight for dropsets.
Cable hammer, 70 was too heavy lol  So I used 60.  It would be nice if I could have a 65, but no option?
BB rows the weight is also down.  I tried 205, but only got 5 the first set.  

I am not sore at all, just very tired.

Thanks for stoppin by Ian


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2004)

I read everyone's journal, just don't usually comment, just so you know 

Even though your weights are down from the lower volume,  you keep the weights fairly consistent.  Next is day 5 for me,  and I already see the wieghts dropping during the workout.  I know poor attitude,  but it will be a reality.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

good night dude


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Ian- Oh lol
I think I have some sort of complex.  If I cant do a certian weight that I feel I should be doing I get mad at myself.  So I stick to a weight that is acceptable.  Strange thing is I tried 205 on BB rows, and couldnt pull it 6 times.  But it is a 20Lb difference.

MCP- Take care.


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

One more thing.. I started to gain weight again   I am at 197 now.


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

Have your measurements changed at all?


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Dunno... I will take them this weekend, although after reading the article, I might wait till sometime next week.  What do you think?  Just because TP says growth takes place in the first week of each phase.  I will also have pics this weekend.


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Dunno... I will take them this weekend, although after reading the article, I might wait till sometime next week.  What do you think?  Just because TP says growth takes place in the first week of each phase.  I will also have pics this weekend.



Well i think growth is certainly possible, and likely, in the "loading" weeks... but the idea is that youre building towards the recovery weeks where youll see the most growth.

Besides, where else did that weight gain come from?  You holding any water?


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

I guess I could be.  But my weight rarely fluctuates, when I am on a steady diet such as now.  In a matter of days I went frm 193-197, and for weeks before I was steady at 193.  I dont know, I guess measuring will find out.

Should I measure this weekend?  Or wait untill the end of week 1 phase 2(next weekend)?


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Ha.. Ha.. Ha.. .. ....   Sometimes the shit that comes off the net is a bit scary.

http://www.kabalarians.com/index.cfm
Brief Description of: Jake 
Your name of Jake has created a most expressive nature, idealistic and inspirational, driven with a strong inner urge to be of service in some way that would uplift humanity as a whole. However, there is a tendency to assume too heavy a burden of responsibility for others, which leads to worry and undue concern. People with problems are drawn to you as they recognize you as one who has understanding and gives not only sympathy and comfort but provides also some constructive advice or assistance. You have a generous quality to your nature, but you must guard carefully against giving more than you receive or you will find yourself doing without because you have helped someone else.

The name of Jacob creates a quiet, systematic, and technical nature and a clever, inventive mind, attentive to detail. You are attracted to working outdoors in nature, where you would experience the peace and serenity you so much desire. You would find electricity, electronics, and similar technical fields of interest, as well as computer, mathematical, and scientific studies. You are inclined to be quiet, reserved, patient, and conservative, preferring to test and prove everything to your own satisfaction before committing yourself. You like to finish what you start without interruptions, and also to have everything in its place and properly organized. 

That sums me up


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I guess I could be.  But my weight rarely fluctuates, when I am on a steady diet such as now.  In a matter of days I went frm 193-197, and for weeks before I was steady at 193.  I dont know, I guess measuring will find out.
> 
> Should I measure this weekend?  Or wait untill the end of week 1 phase 2(next weekend)?


I measure on the same day at the same time every week.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2004)

Looking good Jake! I'm waiting till the end of Week 1 Phase II to measure again. I wouldn't worry about the weight gain, this is the perfect program to put on some extra weight I think. I've put on plenty! 

PS- You SHOULD fear squats tomorrow!!! LOL


----------



## X Ring (May 14, 2004)

i had to go to hack squats my shoulders and bones hurt from doing squats so often and the padded machine helped and hit the muscles a bit diffently


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Jodi- Thanks, I will measure on saturday, around 6:30ish tomorrow.  I always make sure to do the measurements in the same spots, and make sure the pose is similar.  Thanks again.

Rock- How ya doin buddy?  Good to see ya.  I bet you are freaking huge now!  I was hoping to be able to see my abs this summer(would be first time) but I guess it aint gonna happen.  Squats werent too bad today.  Did a bit different too.

X- Yea, my freakin femurs(in quads) are killin me.  The lighter weight feels light, but the pain is insane.  I stuck with squats, but went much lighter.  Also for the last 4 I did a bit different.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

*Phase 1 day 14*

Squats-(did normal for first 4, then the last 4 I went ATG*ass to grass*)
295x6
275x6
275x6
275x6
ATG
225x7
225x7
225x6
225x6

Extensions-
140x8
140x8
140x8
140x8
140x8
140x7
140x6
140x6

Incline BB-
205x7
205x6
205x6
205x6(spot)
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x6

Cable X-Over-
70x8
70x8
70x8
70x8
70x8
70x8
70x8
70x7

Military DB-
75x6
75x6
65x7
65x7
65x7
60x7
60x6
60x6

CG Bench-
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x6
185x5
185x6
185x5

V-Bar Pressdowns-
80x8
80x8
80x8
80x7
80x7
80x7
80x6
80x6

Overall good workout today.  I decided to drop the weight a bunch on squats, and go ATG.  DAMN!! That was soo intense.  One of the "Big Dudes" in the gym came over once I finished, and said "Damn brother, your insane!"  I told him that I was on an insane program lol  He said "I remember lifting like that... ahh the younger days" and walked off.  It made me feel really good that some people appreciate the the intensity that I work at.
I also have a "Cougar" stalking me at the gym now LOL 

Phase II here I come!


----------



## Var (May 14, 2004)

Nice job, man!  You'll love Phase II


----------



## sentricyphen (May 14, 2004)

TPPT looks really interesting man. So thats the high volume phase correct?


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Yea, that was the end of Phase I.  You can read up on it over at Avant in the current MM article 

Thanks Var, I am sure I will


----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2004)

Great job man! That's impressive!!


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Thanks Rock.  Today was a good day.  My chest is so pumped, it felt like exploding!!!  That and I was walking around like an old man after legs. lol


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

gotta love that feeling!
my back fels much beter..so wil be ready to rock myself tomorrow...


----------



## gwcaton (May 14, 2004)

Ok , whats  a "Cougar" and why is it stalking you ?  Oh and Great WO> !!


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

um..yeah...is that like...a girl or something?


----------



## Monolith (May 14, 2004)

Friggin nice!  Youre gonna love next week, eh?  Some light training to try and recover from phase 1 hell?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2004)

Hell?  Come now.


----------



## maniclion (May 14, 2004)

Good goin Jake , what the heck is a cougar?


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks Rock.  Today was a good day.  My chest is so pumped, it felt like exploding!!!


I feel ya there PreM  Had that today and loved it


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Ok , whats  a "Cougar" and why is it stalking you ?  Oh and Great WO> !!



Hey PM - nice workouts!!   I just got back from vacation.........I'm shocked that a lot of guys don't know what a "cougar" is....



Those workouts look tough - they should be putting you to sleep!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 17, 2004)

awesome job!  i have a feeling you're really going to like Phase 2.


----------



## Monolith (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hell?  Come now.



Well, im thinking hell is a relative term, newly defined after each phase is completed.


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

B-man- Sup buddy?  Back eh?  Doing deads?

Gary-Thanks, and a cougar is well... maybe NT or YM will explain 

Mono- Hey Jon, its next week.. and I LOEV IT!!! haha!

Hi TP- Hood to see you drop by!

Manic- Hi man, good to see ya.  How is everything on the Islands?  My uncle is going over to Maui to do some renovations on some condos.  Lucky bastard.

Riss- There you are! haha  Nice to see you 

YM-  Please explain the "cougar" term haha!  How was Cabo?

NG- Hi   Yes, Phase 2 was wonderful today.  I was done in less than 30 mins! haha



I will post measurements and wo shortly.  Kinda hurt my wrist today   And my chest


----------



## nikegurl (May 17, 2004)

i love phase 2.  i'm not as strong as i had hoped and it's making me hella sore...but it's not phase 1 so i love it for that alone.  

your wrist and chest ok?  hope so


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

My wrist hurts like a mofo still   I dont know what I did to it, but every time I bend it back, or put pressure on it it hurts.  My chest is fine right now.. it felt like I strained something in it while lifting, but I guess I will have to wait till next week to be sure.  Thanks for caring 

I am definately lacking strength.  I am also loving it because its not phase I LOL


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Date: 4-08.........................5-17

Weight: 195Lbs.................197Lbs

Neck: 17"...........................16 3/4"
Shoulders: 52 1/2".............53"
Chest: 45"..........................45"
Biceps: 16 1/4"...................16" 
Forearms: 13 1/4"..............13 5/8"
Waist: 33 1/2"....................34"
Quad(top): 26"...................26"
Quad(mid): 23 1/2"............23 1/2" 
Calves: 15 1/4"..................15" 

Odd....


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

*Phase II Day 1*

Incline DB- 
90x7
90x7
90x6

BB Flat-
245x5+1(spot)
225x7
225x6

Low X-Over-
70x8
70x6
60x9
Standing Calf-(2 sec pause at top and bottom. BURN  )
420x9
420x8
420x8

Seated Calf-(oddly, my quads are still sore ugh.. )
90x9
115x8
115x8

Good workout... still pretty weak.


----------



## Novo (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Date: 4-08.........................5-17
> 
> Weight: 195Lbs.................197Lbs
> ...


Nope, not odd silly! Measure again at the end of week 1 - you'll explode this week for sure 

TP predicted growth to be supressed during week 4 remember (hell, like our poor ole bodies didn't have enough to cope with just getting through 56 set days ... you expect GROWTH at the same time?!) 

Have fun this week!


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

Hi Novo-  Thanks for dropping by, and making sense of this!  I never thought of it that way


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2004)

Looking good! And I agree with Novo.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Phase II Day 1*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Incline DB-
> 90x7
> 90x7
> ...



There's nothing weak about this workout.   Are you 
 

420 on calfs  ????  Wow - awesome!!

 YM


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

I agree with YM your workouts look great! not weak! dont be hard on yourself (Im one to talk! )  

calves sore today?


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Hi rock, and thanks!  I am just brain dead 

YM- Yes.. yes I am crazy.  My weights are dow quite a bit, but we will see how wonderful this phase is 

Jen- I better get my shit together, or you will be passing me in lifts soon.   Oh, and I am walking up stairs like an 80year old woman haha


----------



## atherjen (May 18, 2004)

why not a 80yr old man???


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Because an 80yr old man doesnt have trouble walking up stairs


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2004)

Great workout P


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Thanks man, but I feel weak.  Chest and wrist still hurt too.  I feel like I am falling apart


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

*Phase II Day 2*

Pullups-
Bwx9
Bwx7
Bwx6

CG Pulldowns-(Does anyone know if its ok to use the triangle bar?  Where your hands face eachother?)
140x7
140x6
140x6

Deads-(damnit, my quads are so fucking sore still   Went a bit lighter too, since my first time doing deads in months)
315x7
315x7
315x6

One Arm DB Rows-
90x8
90x7
90x7

One more Q... Is it ok to alternate deads?  IE: one week normal, one week Sumo?


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

*Phase II Day 3*

Oww.. my back!!! 

BB Military-
155x7
155x6
135x7

WG Upright Rows-
70x7
80x7
90x6

Side Lateral-
20x9
30x9
35x7

Rear Lateral-
15x9
20x6
15x9

BB Shrugs-
405x8
405x7
405x7

WOW!!! I love Phase II   My shoulders felt sooo good after this.  Still trying to find the appropriate weights for the appropriate rep ranges, but should have it worked out this week.


----------



## Monolith (May 19, 2004)

I cant wait to see your measurements this weekend.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Should I post measurements this weekend?  I was thinking of just posting pics.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 19, 2004)

Why not just post both?


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

I took measurements last weekend... They depress me 

Hi Aggies, thanks for stopping in


----------



## aggies1ut (May 19, 2004)

Hiya PreMier  I'm just a lazy bum with a bunch of free time lately. Summer school doesn't start till June 7. If the measurements bum ya out, just post the pics.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Summer school?  Thats dedication right there!  How many credit hrs?


----------



## Monolith (May 19, 2004)

Post the measurements, man.  TP said the first week of each phase was where youd see the most change, anyway.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 19, 2004)

5 units for two class. Dedicated or just retarded? lol


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Mono- Fine 

Aggies- lol, I would say dedicated   I definately need to go back to school, so I can make over 100k a year


----------



## sentricyphen (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Should I post measurements this weekend?  I was thinking of just posting pics.


you should def. post some pics bro. so far we know you have good lats......


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

At one point I did have more pics up.  But I didnt care for them lol


----------



## Var (May 19, 2004)

I thought they were good.    Looked like a badass!


----------



## sentricyphen (May 19, 2004)

yeah man weres the self confidence


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Its here.  Just misplaced lol


----------



## sentricyphen (May 19, 2004)

So whats the current stats, as far as weight, and bodyfat are concerned? you're pretty advanced aren't you? which would mean slower gains.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Weight today was 196Lbs.  Not sure of BF.  Probably still close to 11-12%.  I really would like to be at 8-9% though.  I will probably get it checked at my gym in a few days, if the cool trainer is there.

Yea, I suppose that I am pretty advanced.  I have only broken the 200Lb mark once though.  That was about 2 summers ago, and I am guessing that my BF% was around 14-15% then.  However right now I feel that I am stronger and harder than I have ever been.  
Gains have slowed thats for sure.  I had a hard time for a while, but once I got my diet in order I started to gain again.  The thing is, is that I still dont eat properly on the weekends.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 19, 2004)

Well alot of guys can get away with that, so no big deal.

I would blow up though...I gain water so easily.


whats your height BTW?


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

5'8"


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

Yeah Phase II looks pretty cool, it will be demanding on the muscles,  but at least they will get a chance to recover  some what


----------



## Sara Valentine (May 19, 2004)

Hi PreMier,

Just wanted to pop in and say how proud I am of you. Things are looking good and even though I can't go to the gym I'm totally having a blast following your workouts. Keep up the good work


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Hi Sara!  I havent spoken to you in quite some time.  I will drop a PM your way soon.  And thank you so much for stopping by, and your kind words


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2004)

Nice shoulder/trap workout !!

Phase II looks like a good workout so far....

You are almost to 200lbs!!  Have another protein shake


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Nice shoulder/trap workout !!
> 
> Phase II looks like a good workout so far....
> ...




yeah , celebrate !  Make it a double !  

You're doing great man !


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

YM- Thanks man.  I didnt really want to be 200 LBS anymore.  I want to look good for summer.  I feel like a lard ass! 

Gary- Hi how are you doin?  I am in awe at all of the PR's you are setting, keep it up man.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

*Phase II Day 4*

Front BB Squat-(maybe I am holding the bar wrong... but these hurt my shoulders.  So not too heavy.)
135x8
185x7
185x7

Leg Press-(*Plates per side.)
*6x7
*8x6
*7x7

Extensions-
160x9
180x8
180x7

SLDL-(I will need to use straps once I try and go to failure.)
225x7
225x7
225x7

Lying Leg Curls-
130x7
130x7
130x6



So far Phase II is quite enjoyable.  However it is ONLY week one   I am just happy no more 56 sets! haha


----------



## atherjen (May 20, 2004)

looking good PM!  

did I hear straps


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2004)

Yeah, c'mon wuss. You don't need straps!!


----------



## Var (May 20, 2004)

225 lb stiffs???    Damn, Pre!  Lookin good!


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Jen-  I knew you would get mad   I am using straps on shrugs, deads, and soon SLDL.  I guess I am just a wuss... 

Rock- Well, I could start chalking up.. if my gay ass gym allowed it  

Var- Hey how goes it man?  Yea, they were quite interesting especially since my back is still so fried from deads.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2004)

Straps are good for Shrugs (especially if you are doing over 400)


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2004)

Try using this, I've been thinking about it myself: http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=1156


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Yes, listen to YM 

Rock, thats interesting... I really dont know about spraying chemicals on my hands though.  It says it lasts for several hours.  What if you rub your eyes or something?  And damnit, I placed my order from bulk yesterday   I might try it because its so cheap.


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> YM- Thanks man.  I didnt really want to be 200 LBS anymore.  I want to look good for summer.  I feel like a lard ass!
> 
> Gary- Hi how are you doin?  I am in awe at all of the PR's you are setting, keep it up man.



Thanks Man !  

When I was doing front Squats the heavier I went the  higher I  held the bar, almost choking myself with it sometimes !


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Hi Gary-
do you rest the bar on your shoulders?  Or on your chest?  How do you position your arms?

Mine are crossed, kinda like indian style...  Then the bar rests on my shoulders.  I hope that makes sence? lol


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hi Gary-
> do you rest the bar on your shoulders?  Or on your chest?  How do you position your arms?
> 
> Mine are crossed, kinda like indian style...  Then the bar rests on my shoulders.  I hope that makes sence? lol



 Thats the way I did them arms crossed and bar across the shoulders.
Didn't hurt that much. Suck it up man !  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

how u liking the front squats? I also feel a bit choked when I do them.
bar sits on delts, arms are indian style as you say, hold elbos kinda high to make sure bar doesn't fall..


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Yea, it just hurts my shoulders.  They are all tender where the bar was earlier.   I complain a lot lol  I guess I will just tough it out, and start ammasing the weight


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, it just hurts my shoulders.  They are all tender where the bar was earlier.   I complain a lot lol  I guess I will just tough it out, and start ammasing the weight


 other than hurting your shoulders what do you think of front squats ?


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

I like them.  I used to do them all the time.  I notice that my stance is different with them than normal squats though.  My feet are closer together, and I go deeper(unless atf normal).


----------



## Rocco32 (May 21, 2004)

I've never tried the front squats. I don't have any delts to rest the bar on!


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 21, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Rock- LOL, your silly man, I think you have pretty good delt size.  I am not a fan of them... especially since my shoulders feel bruised today.(no marks)

Chiquita- HI!!! How are you doing?  Have you moved to your new home yet?  Thanks for stopping my


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

*Phase II Day 5*

BB Curls-
100x7
100x7
100x6

Seated DB curls(supinating)-
45x6
35x7
35x8

Preacher Machine-
80x9
100x9
140x8

V-Bar Pressdowns-
80x9
100x7
100x7

Seated Overhead DB Extensions(2 hands)-
80x9
90x9
100x8

Cable Kickback(holding ball)-
30x9
50x8
50x8

Overall I am thouroughly enjoying Phase II.  I cant wait for the weeks to come 

I am also aware that I need to do some cardio... I cant recall the last time that I did any(besides running up the mountain dragging trees  )  I need to start because I am the "flab master flex" right now haha


----------



## CourtQueen (May 21, 2004)

flab master flex???
When are you going to post some photos???

Cardio??  Come play some volleyball with me...  I'll get that cardio in for ya


----------



## Monolith (May 21, 2004)

Lookin good PM!  Dont forget the measurements this weekend.


----------



## PreMier (May 21, 2004)

Hi CQ- I really would love to play VB with you.  Just watching you play, would make me sweat lol 

Mono- Yea, I know   I dont feel like I am growing though... Was at 196Lbs today.


----------



## P-funk (May 22, 2004)

haha, don't feel like you are growing at 196lbs!!!  Man, that is great.  How tall are you again "p"??

You are going to start doing some cardio??  I think you should throw some in.  I do cardio year round, even when I am bulking I try (sometimes it happens, sometimes it doesn't) to do my cardio, usually a combination of some sprints and some moderate intensity stuff.  It helps keep me leaner and it helps with maintain a healthy aerobic threshold which is great for doing my workouts were the rest intervals are so low. 

Your workouts look good.  To bad you don't live close so we could hit the gym together.


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> flab master flex???
> When are you going to post some photos???
> 
> Cardio??  Come play some volleyball with me...  I'll get that cardio in for ya




Hey Flab Master Flex !   Bet I can give ya a run for that name ! 

Weekends almost over!  Post em if ya got em !


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gwcaton *_
> Hey Flab Master Flex !   Bet I can give ya a run for that name !
> 
> Weekends almost over!  Post em if ya got em !




Yeah - where are the pics PM???


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2004)

pssst.  PreMier.  pssssssssstttttt over here.


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

Good eyes Nike!  I think PM is hiding from us...


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Patrick- Im 5'8"  I seriously havent done cardio forever.  I am going to start 1 day a week here soon.  Just need to figure out the day lol

Gary- I have pics... but my computer DIED!!!  The spyware on it is so bad, that I cant even use it.  I got a disc from my IT department today, to clean it up... If that doesnt work, then I may need to re-format my hard drive.  I am sooooo pissed! 

YM- See above

NG-   I am having problems

Mono- I will post stats, and my wo in a few.  Damn, the pics turned out pretty ok too... I am just a whitey haha


----------



## nikegurl (May 24, 2004)

I was just saying hi in an annoying way 'cause I missed you.    (seriously - I know better than to nag anyone about pictures since I live in a glass house and all.    )


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Ok....

Well, hello


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I am just a whitey haha



Convert them to black and white no one will know, the look better too.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Great idea.  Computer should be working in a few days, then I will upload the pics and convert them


----------



## aggies1ut (May 24, 2004)

LOL. No shame in being a "whitey." I seem to have only been attracted to "whiteys." lol Besides, being white beats skin cancer.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Damn.. I wish there were more chicks that liked whiteys around here haha 

Im actually not too white.  Quite a bit darker than my gallery pic, although that aint sayin much.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 24, 2004)

Lol I'm uh unique/weird. Whatever you want to call it. Cars, violent flicks, sports, I like typical "guy" interests.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Aka: perfect chick


----------



## aggies1ut (May 24, 2004)

More guys should think that way.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

The best relationships are when you and the girl are best friends.  Whats better than a girl that likes the same things you like, and likes to do the same things you do?  The only problem that I can see is a guy being intimidated, because a girl knows more about "guy things" than he does  
I dont see a problem with it though.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 24, 2004)

It's funny that you mention that. My ex and I are best friends, even though we broke up 2 years ago. We have a good relationship, but would never think of getting back together. 

I also knew more about sports and cars than he did.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

*Phase II Day 6*

Week 2, yea baby!!!

Incline DB-
100x8+1
100x7+1
100x6+1

BB Flat-
245x4
225x6+1
225x6+1
225x7+1

Low Cable X-Over-
70x11
80x7
70x9

Standing Calve-
420x9
420x9
420x8

Seated Calve-
125x9
135x8
135x8

Measurements:
Date: 4-08.........................5-17..........................5-23

Weight: 195Lbs.................197Lbs......................196Lbs

Neck: 17"...........................16 3/4"......................17 1/8"
Shoulders: 52 1/2".............53"............................52 1/2"
Chest: 45"..........................45"............................45"
Biceps: 16 1/4"...................16" ...........................16"
Forearms: 13 1/4"..............13 5/8"......................13 5/8"
Waist: 33 1/2"....................34"............................33 1/4"
Quad(top): 26"...................26"............................26 1/4"
Quad(mid): 23 1/2"............23 1/2".......................23 3/4"
Calves: 15 1/4"..................15".............................15 1/4"


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Phase II Day 6*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Incline DB-
> 100x8+1
> 100x7+1
> ...



youre a strong bastard!


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Mono.  I have never even attempted 100Lb DB's before


----------



## Monolith (May 24, 2004)

Dude, if i could ever get a set of 100's for 8, i wouldnt be able to get the smile off my face for a month.


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Yes, I have a grin   I cant wait untill I am hittin out the 150's haha


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2004)

*Re: Phase II Day 5*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I am also aware that I need to do some cardio... I cant recall the last time that I did any


wow..that sounds so familiar...
was'sup, brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks Mono.  I have never even attempted 100Lb DB's before


Really? Why not? 
You're definately strong enough!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 25, 2004)

Great w/o Prem. Comp working yet, anxious to see your pics!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Re: Phase II Day 6*



> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> youre a strong bastard!




Good job !!   100 for 8 is great!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yes, I have a grin   I cant wait untill I am hittin out the 150's haha



Prior to my injury, I could do the 140s for 9 on the incline, but I couldn't physically lift the 150s into position without dropping them.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Phase II Day 6*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Week 2, yea baby!!!
> 
> Incline DB-
> ...



Nice progress.


----------



## Monolith (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Prior to my injury, I could do the 140s for 9 on the incline, but I couldn't physically lift the 150s into position without dropping them.



Holy shit 

I had no idea you were that strong.  Thats just nuts... what are you up to now?  Is the injury still hindering you some?


----------



## sara (May 25, 2004)

PreMier you doing great!!!  
Keep up the good work


----------



## Twin Peak (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Holy shit
> 
> I had no idea you were that strong.  Thats just nuts... what are you up to now?  Is the injury still hindering you some?



I guess you have never read my journals?

I tore my rotator cuff (complete snap) while attempting to bench 435 (weighed 215) last August.  Back then I was incline benching 350 or so for 6-8 reps, had a max deadlift of 500, military pressed 275 x 6 or 7, etc.

My surgeon, who is the best (performed all three surguries on Dorian Yates), does not want me lifting heavy ever again.  However, we haven't come to an agree on what is heavy.  I think he meant heavy in the absolute sense (i.e. don't go over X amount of pounds).  I define heavy as any weight that I cannot get at least 10 reps for (in regard to chest and shoulder movements).

And I am only about 90% or so -- I don't have full range of motion, and it still bothers me from time to time (scar tissue and whatnot).

Yesterday, after doing heavy cable crossovers and then hammer strength incline, I benched 225 x 20, and 255 x 12.  So that's not too bad.  As as military press and side laterals -- I am no where near full capacity, using up to 50 lb dumbbells only.

Back and arms are almost at 100% strength.  I curled 145 for reps the other day (at my strongest I was curling 185 or so).

Sorry to hijack the thread PM.


----------



## Novo (May 25, 2004)

Holy ...
Cow! 

 

Actually, I have read your journals ... but I'm still with Mon, I didn't realise that was quite where you were at before. NICE!

Sorry Prem


----------



## Monolith (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I guess you have never read my journals?
> 
> I tore my rotator cuff (complete snap) while attempting to bench 435 (weighed 215) last August.  Back then I was incline benching 350 or so for 6-8 reps, had a max deadlift of 500, military pressed 275 x 6 or 7, etc.
> ...



Ive only read a couple of your recent journals (the quick cut and one other), but not the older ones.

But christ, that is seriously some phenomenal weight.  And I dont think PM minds the slight hijack... its some damn fine motivation.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 25, 2004)

Hell, I even had 3-4 journals here, back in the day.  Perhaps I'll start another one soon, when I figure out my goals.


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

B-man- Hey how goes it?  Glad to see you man!  

Rock- Well, it works a little bit.  I had like 287 spyware files on it!!!  Freakin madness.  Something is still messing up the OS, so I may have to take it in tomorrow.

YM- Thanks man 

Twin Peak- Thanks for the compliment.  I had no idea that you were tossing around that kind of weight... I mean I knew that you were strong, but damn.  And as Mono said, its great motivation.  I am sure it will be a while, but I will get there.  No mind in the hijack, I do it all the time 

Sara- Good to see you   Thanks for stopping in!

Hi Novo


----------



## atherjen (May 25, 2004)

Great progress PM!  

holy smokes TP you play with some heavy iron!


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Thanks Jen.  Nice new avi BTW.. Simply beautiful


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

*Phase II Day 8*

Pullups-
BWx9+1
BWx6+1
BWx6+3(had spotter keep at it, so I could feel the burn)

Close Grip Pulldowns-
140x9
140x8
140x8

Deads-(Still went a bit lighter on deads.  I havent done them in 1+ years, and I have never pulled this much without a belt.  Just being a bit cautious, and no problems  )
365x8
365x7
365x7(thought I was gonna barf!)

Single Arm DB Rows-
90x9
90x8
90x7


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2004)

nice rows, brotha!
I don't use a belt when I do deads....gets in my way..


----------



## Var (May 25, 2004)

365 is light???  Good for u man!  I cant wait till I'm pulling that much weight!!!


----------



## tucker01 (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> 365 is light???  Good for u man!  I cant wait till I'm pulling that much weight!!!



That is exactly what I was thinking 

Prem your such a wuss


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2004)

365 deads is pretty good weight Prem.

good work!

I often wonder if I'm doing DB rows wrong ... because I use 115lbs and I don't see many using that type of weight.  Maybe I've got a strong back but I really start to wonder when I don't see many others using that much weight.

Hey Prem, I did pull ups yesterday with 90lbs strapped on for a couple of reps ... I love the reaction of most around me.


----------



## X Ring (May 26, 2004)

yeah I would say your have a strong back NT!!  how much do you weigh.  BW+90lb pullup is awesome


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2004)

Workouts are really looking good PreMier, are you currently taking and supplements?


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

B-man- Thanks, I was seriously drained from deads.  They were hella heavy.

Var- well, it wasnt light, just lighter than I can pull.  But next week is starting to scare me now 

Ian- you have no idea! 

NT!!!- there you are, hows it going?  Im still waiting for Stephens pad to get online lol  And yea, I would say hella strong back man.  Hope I can start doing pullups with even 25lbs soon haha

Mike- How are ya?  Good to see ya drop by.  Current supps are:
Vibe- by Eniva
Multi- by Apex
Super Fish Oil- by Kilosports
Whey Protein- by allthewhey.com
Glucoseamine Chondroitin with MSM- by ?
Swole V2- by Syntrax
Micronized Creatine- by Met-Rx

Damn, thats a lot of shit.


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

You take Creatine and Swole at the same time???  Do you notice a difference than just using one?  What's vibe?


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Vibe  I take it first thing in the morning, before I eat anything.

I take one scoop of swole, and 5g creatine post workout.  I used to use 2 scoops swole, but that shit is too expensive.  Plus 1 scoop has only 3g creatine or something.


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

Stuffs expensive, but looks good!  Thanks


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Yea, I actually had to switch multi-vitimans... With the Vibe, I was spending 120$ a month.  Hence the Apex.


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

Do u really need a multi with the Vibe?


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Here is what I was taking, 3 times daily with the Vibe:
Metaplex
Theraplex
Cyberplex

I am still taking them, but am on my last bottles...  At 30$ a piece(cost) I dont think that I can afford them anymore.  Not for a while anyways 

Oh, and I would still recommend taking a multi.


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

Damn...I thought I dropped a lot of $ on supps.  I take more than you, but I dont think I spend nearly as much.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

The quality of those milti's are unbeatable.  I save money on my protein, and cheap monohydrate creatine


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

I have a hard time gauging the quality of things like vits & protein since the results arent instantaneous and obvious.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Well, over the last four months, I have become stronger, and seen better development than all my previous years of training.  It could also be that I am monitoring my diet now too though...


----------



## Var (May 26, 2004)

I think diet would be a much more likely cause, but who knows?  As long as you're making gains...thats all that matters.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

*Phase II Day 9*

BB Military-
155x10+1
155x6+1
135x10+1

WG Upright Rows-(no spot...)
90x8
90x8
100x7

Side Lateral-
35x9
40x7
40x6

Rear Lateral-(I can feel this in my rotator where I injured it   A bit scary, but no pain afterwards.)
20x9
20x7
15x8

Shrugs-(back so sore from deads... couldnt hold desired weight)
405x6
385x7
385x6


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2004)

great job on the overhead presses!!


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Thaks Patrick, your my driving inspiration.

PreMier "I must keep up!"


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thanks Jen.  Nice new avi BTW.. Simply beautiful


Isn't she adorable??  I luv her to death!  

Hey there PM!    Awesome workouts...  I gotta start posting my weights again.. I got lazy.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Hi Saph, thanks for stoping in.  Always a pleasure to see an IM "superhottie" in my journal


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

Great w/o Prem! Do you do your Side Laterals standing or sitting? And do you do straight arm or bent?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

Hey, I picked up that liquid chalk (or had it delivered) Tried it today and I really like it. it's not sticky and doesn't feel weird or anything. I recommmend it


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 27, 2004)

PM - 
How far apart is your grip on the Wide Grip Upright Rows??    Do you feel more in your lats than in your traps with the wider grip?

Keep up the good workouts!


----------



## naturaltan (May 27, 2004)

Xring ... I'm weighin in at a sad 165lbs these days. 

Prem ... I've gone through so many different ideas for the website, and then I change what I want to put up there.


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Rock- They are done standing, with a slight bend in the elbow.  And thanks for the review.  I ordered some protein from bulk over a week ago!  If I dont get it soon im going to be very pissed.  I already had to buy a tub from my gym ($25) and it only has 20 servings!  If I end up having to go out and buy another tub, I will NEVER buy from Mike again.

YM- You know the cambered bars with the weight already on them?  I use those, and I hold in the middle of the farthest bend(if that made any sence).  I definately feel it in my traps more.  They almost feel like cramping sometimes. lol

NT- Every time I look I see that bad as truck.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

Have you called or talked to Mike. Do you usually have bad service from them?


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

No, this is the first time that I have not gotten my order promptly.  If its not here by Saturday(I will be camping) I will be quite upset.


----------



## atherjen (May 27, 2004)

Im getting poor service from bulk too  ordered last friday, just sent yestarday...  

where are you going camping? I love that!!


----------



## aggies1ut (May 27, 2004)

Possible shipping problems due to Memorial Day weekend? That's the only thing I can think of. However, it always seems to take a week for supps from bulk nutrition to get to me. I guess it's just because of where I am in Cali? Eh, who knows.


----------



## Var (May 27, 2004)

Seems like its always quicker the closer you are to NC.  I live in RI and get mine roughly 2-3 days after ordering.  Usually, they ship the day you order, so its weird that they didnt ship yours till yesterday.    I'd call/email Mike.


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Hi Jen-  I am going to a place called Nutty Putty Caves.  Its a mountain out in the desert here, and there are a bunch of caves in it.  The last time I went, we went into a cave that went almost straight down into the earth...  We hiked down it for alsmost 2hrs   We finally got tired and decided to climb out, it really is quite amazing.  I will take my camera, and take pictures of it.  Might be a while till I post them, because my home comp is a piece of shit 

Aggies-  I dont think so... I ordered last Wed, and it normally takes 5-7 days for the product to arrive.(live in SLC)  So I am not too worried.. yet.  However, like I mentioned if its not here by Saturday then I will be a bit angry.

Var- I will mail him if it doesnt arrive this weekend.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 27, 2004)

Jen- that is an awesome Avi! Very pretty.

Prem- I'd call and talk to Mike, sometimes there is a reason or sometimes it falls through the cracks. I've order SO much through him it happens sometimes, but he is always more than willing to make up for it. Don't let one bad experience decide whether you buy from him or not.


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Well, I normally buy my protein from allthewhey, but it took about 12 days last time to arrive here   So thats why I ordered from Mike, because I have always had very fast service.  Thats why it was so important... I will be balistic if I dont get it and have to buy from my gym or GNC.  I am sure it will arrive, I am probably getting worked up over nothing


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

*Phase II day 10*

My training partner pulled a no show.. again.

Front squat-(I dont give a shit if im a wuss... these hurt my freakin shoulders!)
225x5+1
185x7
185x6

Leg Press-(*total plates)
(*16)x5+1
(*12)x8
(*12)x6+2

Extensions-
180x8
180x8
180x7

SLDL-
225x8
225x8
225x6

Lying leg curls-
130x10
140x6
140x6

Great workout.  I was contemplating on switching leg and back day, like I have seen a few others do here, and at Avant.  But I have decided not to.  I am going to also stick with the front squats.  I want to run this program to a "T" the first time through.


----------



## Monolith (May 27, 2004)

Do you know why TP chose front squats over conventional squats?  How does it benefit the program?


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

I really couldnt say.  Other than him saying that a lot of work went into developing this, and that the exercises were chosen for a specific purpose.  Thats why at first he was a bit hesitant to let anyone change anything.  

Now he realizes that the program can be "tailored" to meet specific needs of individuals.  I just prefer to do it like it was meant to be done.  If I ever do it again, then for sure I will modify things.


----------



## gwcaton (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Phase II day 10*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> My training partner pulled a no show.. again.
> 
> Front squat-(I dont give a shit if im a wuss... these hurt my freakin shoulders!)
> ...



Nice wo !  The fact that you are sticking with the front squats shows you are not a wuss !  

Have a great weekend !


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I really couldnt say.  Other than him saying that a lot of work went into developing this, and that the exercises were chosen for a specific purpose.  Thats why at first he was a bit hesitant to let anyone change anything.
> 
> Now he realizes that the program can be "tailored" to meet specific needs of individuals.  I just prefer to do it like it was meant to be done.  If I ever do it again, then for sure I will modify things.



Well, that is not exactly accurate.

First, there are two types of changes, you are confounding here.  The first is exercise selection.  The second is changes to the duration of each Phase and how deep each individual should go into each Phase for optimal results.

Second, I have always felt that exercise selection can be changed.  I simply selected synergistic exercises within as well as across Phases.  I simply did not want testers haphazrdly changing exercises since, well, they were testing, and I want feedback that is static.

Third, I have always felt that the Phases can and should be tailored.  It would be quite artificial to say everyone responds the same to the same Volume, Intensity, Frequency, etc.

What I can say, is that everyone will respond to each of these Phases, and the goal is to find how you best respond to each Phase, and which Phase produces the best results, and then (1) optimize each Phase and (2) spend more time in the Phase that you respond better to.

Thus, the routine as it is laid out is a blueprint or benchmark that can and should be optimized -- I will get into the details of how in the third installment.


----------



## P-funk (May 28, 2004)

> Front squat-(I dont give a shit if im a wuss... these hurt my freakin shoulders!)



SO hold it in the rack position like a real man


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2004)

Front squats suck.  End of story


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

Sorry for the stupid question.  Can someone explain the "rack position" to me???  Thanks!


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

Gary- Thanks, but its a normal weekend.. I have to work on Monday eh..

TP- Ok, thanks.  Cant wait to see 3 

Patrick- I am not sure what rack position is... Is that like the ending position in a clean?  My arms dont bend very well lol

Jodi- Yes, they do suck.  But I will prevail over them!

Var- Good Q.


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

Oh, this is a bad day... Not only does the new forum software suck, but while I was prepping my meals something happened!  The steak finished cooking before the chicken, so I removed it from the grill, and set it on the plate outside next to my grill.  Well, I went inside for a few to finish steaming my broccoli and prep the othr parts.  Well, I went to go back out and check the chicken, and to my astonishment looking through the screen door at me was a Blue Jay.  He was perched atop my mound of steak pieces with one in his mouth!   I screamed at him through the door, and burst out desperatly trying to grab him... But alas he escaped.


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

*Phase II day 11*

BB Curls-
100x10+1
110x7+1*PR*
110x6

Seated DB Curls-
45x7
40x8
40x6(this is after I tried to curl 140Lbs for 1rep.[Friend was doing it])

Preacher machine-
140x3 fuck...
100x8
120x9
120x6

V-Bar Pressdowns-
100x8
100x7
100x6

Seated Overhead Extensions-
100x9
110x9+1
120x6+1*PR*

Cable Kickback(ball)-
50x10
60x8
60x8*PR*

I know I havent been parking it, but I have been hitting PR's all over.  Partially because I have never tried certian exercises, but also I am getting stronger.  I have never seen such signifigant body comp changes.  This program is working wonders for me, thank you for choosing me TP


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

Nice job!  U should start posting the PB's, so we know.


----------



## PreMier (May 28, 2004)

Ok, I will go back through and mark them for today.


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

Thats some scary shit!


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2004)

Damn Prem you are the man.  I wish I payed more attention to what my heaviest weights are,  I couldn't tell you what is a PB and what isn't.  

Good job


----------



## gwcaton (May 30, 2004)

Hitting some good PB's  !!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Ian- thats my problem also.  Only now, since I have been writing it down everyday(TPPT) do I know for sure.

Gary- Thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, I didnt make it to the gym yesterday.  I really fucked up my left shoulder/arm/elbow on Sunday night.  I took Monday off, to see if it was better, it was not.  It hurts so bad, I cant even steer my car with my left arm  
Only half way through, and I fuck myself up... just wonderful!  Oh, and I was depressed yesterday, and binged all day long... weight 202Lbs today


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

Damn, that sucks man.  Whatd you do??


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

I went out to a cave(volcanic vent) and did some climbing.  I was about 400Ft underground, and there was this spot that dropped off about 12-15feet.  There was an old climbing rope there, but it was all wet from the humidity in the vent.  So I was climbing down, and I better grab the rope, because it was really slick.  So I grab the rope, and I lost my footing.  Thank god I was strong enough to hold my falling self with one arm, holding a rope, or I could have been really hurt, and been stuck in a cave for days!  But I really jacked my arm.  Probably strained some tendons and shit.. it fuckin hurts


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

Really sorry to hear that, Jake!  What happened?


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

That answers my question.  I can relate.  I've been dealing with a shoulder injury from 2 years ago.  Water skiing.  Sucks!  Thats the price we outdoorsman pay for our sports I guess.  I hope it heals fast


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 1, 2004)

damn!  sorry you were hurt but glad it wasn't worse.  hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Var- Shitty thing is its the same shoulder that I tore my rotator on 

NG- Thank you, I dont think it will heal untill I have finished the TP-PT, but it might.  It hurt so bad, I couldnt finish part of my chest w/o today.  

Will post w/o in a few.


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

Pretty sure my shoulder problem is rotator, too.  How did u tear it before?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Behind the neck bb presses with 225.


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

Ouch!  I used to do those in my less experienced days.  Never could move 225 though.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Yea, I was doing it for reps, but I fucked up big time. 

Thing is I dont think ANYTHING builds more massive shoulders.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 1, 2004)

Ouch, sounds painful. :/

That caving sounds cool as shit, though.  I love hiking and spelunking.  Nowhere around where i live to do much of it though.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

I will definately take pics next time.  Its just that I cant use my digital, because of the humidity inside the cave.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry buddy, hope it gets better soon! Are you planning on plowing through with the program?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks rock, it is basically like super tendonitis in the whole arm, and then a strained shoulder.  Gawd, I feel for you now LOL.  I will do my best to plow through this.  I couldnt finish the lowx-over flys though, they were death.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

*Phase II day 12*

Incline DB- Dropsets!
100x7/60x6
100x6/60x5
90x7+1/50x6+1(Spotter to the rescue!)

Bench BB- Dropsets!
225x7+1/135x11+1
225x6+1/135x7+1
225x6+1/135x6+1

Low Cable X-Over- Dropsets! (Could not finish... hurt waaay too bad  )
70x2 
60x9/40x8
...

Standing Calve- Dropsets!
420x10/270x9
420x10/270x7
420x8/270x6

Seated Calve- Dropsets!(I need to increase weight on these, my quads have stopped hurting!)
135x10/90x10
135x10/90x12
135x9/90x9


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 1, 2004)

Shitty news PM,  Hope everything is ok,  I have had a bummed shoulder for about 8 years now (baseball pitcher)  I have had an MRI and everything, and they can't find a thing, pisses me off,  I can't even throw a ball with out excrutiating pain.  At least lifting weights is ok for me


----------



## Sara Valentine (Jun 1, 2004)

hey premier,
sorry you're hurt but I'm rooting for you to make a speedy recovery so you can stay on track. and I wanted to say "hello" too  lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Ian- That sucks man.  I couldnt ever imagine being in pain without a cause.  Well, physically I mean.

Sara- Well, "hello" to you too!  Yea, being hurt is a drag.  I have nothing to complain about, compared to your trials though   BTW, you dont HAVE to use my screen name


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2004)

PM - That sucks getting hurt.............

Nice lifts though!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2004)

I really need to visit this journal more often.  Cavedwelling heavy lifting Prem always has something on the go.  Nice PB btw!  I thought I was doing do with 110lbs extensions then I come in here and read that you're doing 120 - nice lift!!  

Sometimes it's a pain in the body trying to keep up with the prems of the world.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2004)

dam, brotha!
Take it easy with the arm, unless it isn't bothering you..looking @ your chest lifts, it doeesn't seem to be to much?
I jacked up my right arm / tendons last winter, and I suffered badly for it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm glad I can't lift as heavy as some here ... there only seems to be pain and hurt when lifting heavy.  Besides, take a look at that tiny arm ... anything heavy would snap it.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

YM- Thanks man!

NT- Wassssssupppp!  Nice avitar, but who is Gigantor? lol

Burner- Yea, it really buggs me... Not as bad as yesterday though.  It really started to hurt on pullups today.  Seems the pressing movements are the worst, and I cant wait untill shoulder day  PM your way.

NT- Man, you are crazy.  That dude us hooooge!  My whole body would look like a toothpick next to him lol  Yea, lifting heavy is hard, not that I would know   Even at these weights I feel it in my joints.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

*Phase II day 13*

Pullups-
BWx9
BWx8
BWx5

CG Pulldowns-Dropsets! (arm/shoulder really started to hurt on these)
140x8/80x14
140x8/90x8
140x7/90x8

Deads- Dropsets!
405x5/275x6
365x7/225x6
365x5/225x5

DB Row- Dropsets!
90x8/50x10
90x7/50x8
90x6/50x7

Wow... I have never even thought of doing dropsets on deadlifts.  What a freakin workout.  I could not believe how hard it was.  Cant wait untill next time


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 2, 2004)

You are insane !!!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Deads- Dropsets!


 Good lord. I don't want to even think about it. Did your body ever just snap in half during these?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 2, 2004)

Great w/o Jake! How's your shoulder you spelunker you! Did I spell that right?


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice workout!    Arent those DL Drops the BEST?!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Gary- Thanks! 

SF- Funny thing, it felt like it was going to, but for some reason I cant even bend over now lol

Rock- It feels fine today, but tomorrow will be a test with shoulder day. I hope it doesnt hurt too bad. WTF is a "spelunker"? 

Var- Thanks, I thoufgt that they were less than fun.  Took me a while to unload the bar each time too, I was so tired.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Var- Thanks, I thoufgt that they were less than fun. Took me a while to unload the bar each time too, I was so tired.


I had the same problem with unloading.  It was pretty intense!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 2, 2004)

You guys are all nuckin futs! Especially Var. He thinks that type of thing is fun?


----------



## atherjen (Jun 2, 2004)

holy mackerl! nice workout today boy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






whats up with the guys have demonish avatars? no cute cuddly wuddly bears er nothing?  











^yah yah Im kidding and you know it!


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

I want to be in the demon club! 

SF:  I've seen your workouts...I know you like the pain, too!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 2, 2004)

Spelunking- it's cave exploring!!


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Its also a word which describes a dirty sexual act, Rock.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 2, 2004)

Really? I'm so naive and innocent


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Jen- Thanks.  Nope, demons are cooler than teddy bears   Infact I got my inspiration from SF's avi 

Rock- Thanks, I looked it up 

Var- are you sure...?  
Main Entry: *spe·lunk·ing*


Pronunciation: -ki[ng]
Function: _noun_
*:* the hobby or practice of exploring caves


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 2, 2004)

I think Var is thinking of exploring other "caves"!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Probably, hahahaha!

Demon?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the pic Premi! Any other good ones?


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes, I was referring to "other caves".  Only female ones.  Dont get the wrong idea guys!  

I want to be in the demon club...where did u find those?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Var,_ I am just searching different forums._


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Oops, Vieope style


----------



## Monolith (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey PM, howd you managed to do dropsets for deads??  Did you have two bars loaded with weight?  Or can you just strip the weight really fast?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2004)

Damn man, stay off it for awhile and let it heal all the way.  Hang in there bro.

ps, nothin' worng with weighing in at 202!!  No matter what it looks like!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Mono- I never even thought about having 2 bars.  Your a fucking genious!  I will steal one from the benches next time 

Patrick- Yea, I know... Just 6 weeks left of this program.  I have been using this Swedish massage oil on my arm, and it makes it feel better.  If it starts to really hurt, I will just PK up and hit the weights haha   Man, I looked like total shit the other day.  Bloat is going down a bit, weight 199 today.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

I used a plate on each side and the rest of the weight was in 25's...easier to strip off than plates.  Never even thought of using two bars.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Mono- I never even thought about having 2 bars. Your a fucking genious! I will steal one from the benches next time
> 
> Patrick- Yea, I know... Just 6 weeks left of this program. I have been using this Swedish massage oil on my arm, and it makes it feel better. If it starts to really hurt, I will just PK up and hit the weights haha Man, I looked like total shit the other day. Bloat is going down a bit, weight 199 today.


I thought I was only 1 week ahead of you


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Var- we're retards 

Jodi- You are.. I missed Monday though, to try and heal up a bit.  Will be at the gym Saturday, and be right back on track Monday morn


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice Workout Prem  those deads look like they will be killers


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2004)

Prem ... he was a powerlifter I saw in Vegas last year ... his nickname was the beast.  He wasn't as big as some of the bb'ers there, but I'm willing to bet, he could hold his own in the weightroom.  I'm a small guy, but standing beside these monsters makes you appreciate just how big they really are.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Ian, thanks.  They were killer.. my freakin back is rallied today.

NT- Oh, cool.  Maybe if things are good I will get to see you at the O this year.



Am I going insane?  I recently started listening to MJ's "Dangerous" album... and I like it


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Pullups-
> BWx9
> BWx8
> BWx5
> ...




Nice lifts!!    Your back had to be fried!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

*Phase II day 14*

YM- Thanks man, it is fried!

I have the worst fucking headache... 

BB Military- Dropsets!
155x8/95x13
155x8+1/95x7+1
155x5+1/95x9+1

WG Upright Rows- Dropsets!
100x9/65x7
100x8/65x6
100x7/65x6

Side Laterals- Dropsets!
40x8/25x9
40x6/25x7
30x8/20x6

Rear Lateral- Dropsets!
20x9/15x7
20x9/15x7
20x8/15x6

Shrugs- Dropsets!
405x8/225x9
405x9/225x8
405x6/225x9

I will write some thoughts tomorrow...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hope your headache goes away Jake! Nice W/O!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2004)

Damn nice military press!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey Rock, it didnt go away.. It was so bad that I couldnt eat my meal yesterday.  Dont know what caused it?

Mono, thanks man.  I am starting to get back to where I was before I think.  It will take a while, but I will get there.


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow!  Big weights as usual.    Sorry to hear about the headache.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

*Phase II day 15*

Front squats- Dropsets!
225x6/135x6
225x6/135x6
225x4/135x4

Leg Press- Dropsets!(poundage, doesnt include sled.)
540x6/270x6
450x8/270x9
450x8/270x7

Extensions- Dropsets!
180x8/80x6
180x8/80x7
180x8/80x6

SLDL- Dropsets!
315x6/185x4
315x5/185x4
225x6/135x5

Lying Leg Curls- Dropsets!
120x7/70x6
120x5/70x8
120x6/70x6

WOW!  I cant believe the workout today... It was so intense.  I had to take really long RI's on the front squats, because the bar kept cutting oxygen to my brain and I felt all woozy.  After the extensions, my legs felt like they had ballooned up, and I could hardly walk.  I have NEVER had such a great pump.  Totally awesome.  SLDL were quite a chore too, and I had 2 bars set up.  I had to use straps, because I was so freaking drained that there is no way I could have held the bar.  
Also I ended up loosing my swole v2, and my 90% digested oatmeal all over the parking lot...  It has been so long since I pushed myself like that, I cant even remember.  And now I have another headache lol


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

Thats some hardcore shit right there.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks Var.  Are you rdy for Phase III yet?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2004)

Youre a fuckin machine, Jake.  Nice goddamn w/o.  That is definitely hardcore.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks Jon.  I get my computer back this weekend, so I can probably post pics.

Twin Peak, if your reading this...  Is it plausable to just keep doing a repeat of TP-PT from Phase I to III?  Never going off of it?


----------



## Monolith (Jun 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Twin Peak, if your reading this... Is it plausable to just keep doing a repeat of TP-PT from Phase I to III? Never going off of it?


lmfao

Thats not hardcore, thats just insanity. 

Which phase do you like better so far?  I or II?  Any plans to tweak the program for yourself?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

I definately like Phase II better. Phase I was a total bitch. I dont mind high volume, but when its a bunch of bodyparts in a day it is hard. If I was to tweak it, I would probably do tweak Phase I, but I would need to think about it.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Front squats- Dropsets!
> 225x6/135x6
> 225x6/135x6
> 225x4/135x4
> ...


Nice wo !  I wish I had access to a leg press machine for variety sake.  Keep up the good work !


----------



## atherjen (Jun 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Also I ended up loosing my swole v2, and my 90% digested oatmeal all over the parking lot... It has been so long since I pushed myself like that, I cant even remember. And now I have another headache lol


  nice. 

Looks beyond a killer workout today!!  excellent work Jakey!


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks Var. Are you rdy for Phase III yet?


I dont know if I'm ready, but I'm definitely looking forward to it.  I love the change.  Not sure I want to ever stop Phase II...I like it way too much.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Gary-  The leg press is nice I suppose.  If I had my choice I wouldnt use it at all though... I think squats and SLDL's are enough.

Jen-  Are YOU calling ME a spaz?    Thanks.

Var-  Have you seen Phase III?  Looks umm.. less than fun.


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

Definitely doesnt look like as much fun.  Oh well...it'll be a challenge


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Amusing


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

Heeeelllooooo Europe!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Yea, no shit.  I will be moving to the E when I am older.


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

Why when youre older?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

Financially stable?  I dont know... Plus I really dont have a connection over there for a job and such.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

I guess I could look on the interweb... Now ya got me thinking.


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

I looked into Ireland for a while when my girl was thinking of heading out there for school.  There are some good resources on the web for job placement.  Especially for IT guys like us.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

I dont have a degree or anything though... Self learned here


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

Same here, buddy!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 5, 2004)

315 for SLDL's ??????????   

Awesome!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Have you seen Phase III? Looks umm.. less than fun.


Phase 3 is not as difficult as Phase 1, but is a lot less "fun/enjoyable" than Phase 2.  If you made it through 1, you'll survive through 3.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 5, 2004)

Great job on the SLDL! And as far as moving to Europe, it sounds cool and romantic and adventerous but believe me, you will miss America! Been there done that!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

YM- Thanks.  I have to use straps, because I was soo tired I couldnt hold the bar lol

Capt.- Thanks for droppin by.  And thats some good information!

Rock-  What do you mean?  I have been to a few European countries, and even Japan.  I really dont think I would miss the US that much...


----------



## Monolith (Jun 7, 2004)

Wheres the workouts, PM?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

*Phase II Day ??(last)*

BB Curls- Dropsets!
110x7/60x11
110x8/60x10
110x7+1/60x8+1

Seated DB- Dropsets!
40x10/25x7
40x8/25x8
40x7/25x6

Preacher Machine- Dropsets!
120x12/70x14
140x8/80x9
140x7/80x6

V-Bar Pressdowns- Dropsets!
100x9/60x10
100x8/60x7
100x7/60x8

Seated overhead DB Extensions- Dropsets!
110x10/65x14
120x8/70x9
120x7/70x10

Cable Kickback- Dropsets!
50x8/30x8 (couldnt finish.. the pain in my arm and shoulder was freakin insane  )


Great workout... but as I had expected it agitated my arm and shoulder.  Started to feel it on the Preacher Machine Curls.  What a fucking PITA


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Wheres the workouts, PM?


Posting them


----------



## Var (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice job, PreMier!!   Wish I could curl 110


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

*Phase II Week 4  Day 1*

This week is a bit different, the number in the ( ) Will signify the half/third reps.
Question... Do you do the half reps on the top part of motion, or the lower?  Does it matter?  I did top today..

DB Incline-Dropsets!
100x8(3)/50x6
90x7(5)/45x6
80x7(6)/40x5

Flat BB- Dropsets!
225x6(6)/135x7(supposed to be 50% 0f original weight.. but as you can see I cant count)
205x7(7)/135x6
185x7(7)/95x6(there I learned!)

Low Cable X-Over- Dropsets!
60x8(4)/30x8
60x7(4)/30x8
... Couldnt finish.  Arm was in pain. *sigh*

Standing Calve- Dropsets!
420x8(10)/210x8
420x9(10)/210x8
420x9(10)/210x10

Seated Calve- Dropsets!
135x9(9)/90x8
135x9(8)/90x8
135x8(8)/90x10

Wow, I have never had such a burn on standing calves!  The dropsets were freaking insane, my legs almost cramped a few times.  As you can see the arm/shoulder is still bugging me.  Cant wait till I can get a bit of rest for it.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Nice job, PreMier!!  Wish I could curl 110


Thanks Var.  Your arms look bigger than mine..


----------



## Var (Jun 7, 2004)

The perks of a small bone structure.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

very nice, brotha!
Well...now..that I have more time in the evenings....I should have little distractions to not getting my work outs accomplished....
Will start back next week after I get back from Oklahoma.
I just picked up and watched Pumping Iron last night. (found it in Target)...damn..big boys moving iron...wanna get my size back..and then some! Will talk about that more later.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi Mike, thanks for the kind words. Yea, you will have plenty of time to hit the iron. I am sorry for all that happened, but keep your head up bro... All will get better 

Oh, good luck in the PB tourney!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

you betcha! Might be able to snap a few pics while there...
well, I am on my way to healing..I am again looking at girls...not readyt t oask them out yet..but well, you know.
I wanna lift silly a huge like Arnold now...
yeah baby!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.xioserv.com/Video/boss101.800lb_squat.WMV

Its "LIIIIIIIIIGHT WEIIIIIIIIGHT... YEA BABY!"


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

B-man, PM me your e-mail.


----------



## X Ring (Jun 8, 2004)

phase III sucks, I hate it but a promise is a promise so I will stick it out, but I doubt I will ever use it again


----------



## Monolith (Jun 8, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://www.xioserv.com/Video/boss101.800lb_squat.WMV
> 
> Its "LIIIIIIIIIGHT WEIIIIIIIIGHT... YEA BABY!"


Holy crap 

I wish Ronnie would do some powerlifting events...


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

He does train using Westside...


----------



## Monolith (Jun 8, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> He does train using Westside...


Really?

Any idea what his total is?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jun 8, 2004)

I've seen him squat and deadlift 800lb each. I can only imagine what those arms can bench. He doesn't compete though so it's hard to speculate.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, he hits 800x2 on squat, 800x2 on deads, and I have a .wmv file where he benches 500 for reps.  PM me your e-mail if you would like to see.  Oh, and a leg press of 2300lbs for reps.

X- thanks man, I am looking forward to the first week LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

*Phase II Week 4 Day 2*

Pullups-
BWx8
BWx6
BWx7

CG Pulldowns-Dropsets, and half reps()*
140x8(7)/70x6
140x7(5)/70x8
140x7(6)/70x8

Deads- Dropset(2 bars this time  )
405x5/225x7
405x4/225x4
315x5/185x4

DB Row- Dropsets, and half reps()*
80x7(8)/40x6
80x7(7)/40x6
80x5(6)/40x5

Wow... I couldnt believe the pump in my biceps on the CG pulldowns.  It wasnt the full motion that got them, it was the half reps.  
Deads were really FAST today, very little RI.  I was really excited to pull 405 for reps, but damn, after the dropsets my back was screaming.  On the last set, I had to lye down because the pump in my lower back was so intense.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 8, 2004)

Saw your PM on the other site. Thanks for saying hi.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi aggies, no problem.  I should probably say hello more often


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 8, 2004)

Lol, you should, as I should also.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Ok.. I am placing ALL blame solely on you!  Why havent you said hello more? 

haha  Really though, what have you been up to?  How is Mike, I havent seen him around in a while?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 8, 2004)

Ah, I started summer school yesterday. I may also be moving back to NorCal, depending on certain news, which should come to me by the end of this month or early July. If I do move back home, I would have to completely re-evaluate my whole situation. So, lots going on with me right now. 
Mike, haven't seen him in a week or so. He's having a b-day next week and going to Hawaii in early July. LOL, so things are good with him atleast.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Damn girl, your motivated.  Summer school?!  Why would you need to move back North?  Is the school up there?
Thats good to hear.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 8, 2004)

Basically school issues, along with some family issues. Eh, things are pretty depressing right now and I don't know my immediate future and can't make any plans until the end of the month or early July.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Im sorry to hear that...  If you feel like talkin or just shootin the breeze, PM me


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks PreMier....or should I say Jake? Lol, btw, if you didn't already know, my name is Denise.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Yea, you can call me Jake.  I didnt know your name was Denise.  Beautiful name


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

No Gym today.  It appears that I am not "invulnerable"...  I started to get a bit sick on Monday, and has progressively worsened.  This is the first time I have been sick in 3+ years, and it sucks major ass!  Will make it up Saturday.


----------



## Var (Jun 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear that, man.  Hope u feel better soon!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks Var.  It was just not hapening this morning.  I feel 1000X better now though... But we will see what tomorrow morning has in store


----------



## Var (Jun 9, 2004)

If you dont get better by then, try some echinacea tea.  The pills do nothing for me, but the tea is GREAT!


----------



## Var (Jun 10, 2004)

Speaking of measurements...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=657559&postcount=493

More will come at the end of week 1 Phase III.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

*Phase II Week 4 Day 3*

This is yesterdays workout.  I didnt make it to the gym today, I felt like absolute SHIT!  Only 5 hrs of sleep.  I was abruptly awakened by the Salt Lake County Sherriff's office, because *supposedly* I had done a gas run   So I go to the station in question, and they have my lisence plate# but the description is a "Dark Colored Dodge Truck"(I drive a black Explorer) and the bill was like 40$.  I was like "I dont drive a Dodge... and MY truck wont hold 40$ damn dollars in gas!"  So that was cleared up quickly... still a fucking hassle 

BB Military-Dropsets *() half reps
155x8(9)/95x10
155x7(9)/95x10
155x8(8)/95x7

WG Upright Rows-Dropsets *() half reps
100x8(6)/50x7
100x7(5)/50x7
100x7(6)/50x6

Side Lateral-Dropsets *() half reps
40x8(5)/20x8
40x8(5)/20x6
40x7(3)/20x5

Rear Lateral-Dropsets *() half reps
20x10(8)/10x8
20x8(7)/10x6
20x8(7)/10x7

BB Shrugs-Dropsets, but half reps seemed assanine...  Plus I couldnt do them lol
405x8/205x7
405x8/205x6
405x6/205x5


----------



## Var (Jun 11, 2004)

Wow!  Thats pretty messed up.  Must have been scary to have them banging on your door.  

Nice workout!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

No, they called me on the tele


----------



## Var (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, thats a little better I guess.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 11, 2004)

Workout looks good, man.

Load up on vitamin c, zinc, and echinacea.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Been poppin about 3000mg of vit C a day.  Also suckin on zinc tablets.  I heard that echinacea wont do anything unless its right at the beginning of the clod.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2004)

I always go with the echinacea anyway.  Even if it is just placebo effect, it is something.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Does placebo work if your skeptical?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2004)

LOL, that is what one of my freinds told me when I told him that I take it even though I think it is bullshit but I just hope for a placebo effect.

Who the hell cares...it is just fun to pop pills.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

So very true..  I guess I will buy some to pop haha


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2004)

Just drink a lot of water so that you pee a lot and flush your system out.  that is what i do when i get sick.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks man..  I havent been sick in so many years I forgot what to do


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 12, 2004)

Being sick BLOWS!!   

I'm doing the same as you.......Vit C, lots of water, green tea, echinacea and zinc.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 12, 2004)

Hope you feel better buddy. Garlic is also good when your sick!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Status: Sick..


----------



## Var (Jun 14, 2004)

That sucks man!  Get well soon!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

I am beginning to wonder if I will ever get better... 

My weekend couldnt have helped any though


----------



## Var (Jun 14, 2004)

Threw a couple back???


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

No.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 14, 2004)

damn, still sick!!  that sucks.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thanks man.. I havent been sick in so many years I forgot what to do


Aw Jake, you just need a gf to take care of ya.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Is this an offer!? :bounce:  

Too bad "online" gf's dont do the trick


----------



## Var (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey...it worked out with Mayo.   

Sorry...couldnt resist


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

She lives by Mayo you ass!


----------



## Var (Jun 14, 2004)

Your close enough....ass!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> She lives by Mayo you ass!


Lol, Mayo lives in Oceanside which is sort of ghetto though. I live 50 min. south in Downtown San Diego. SLC is little further than that though.

However....Mayo can't cook, so this is would be an offer if you just lived closer to me, lol .


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Damn SLC!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 14, 2004)

Move to Cali. LOL, everyone seems to anyways.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

It costs soo much to live there!  Especially in Diego where I would want to be.

I do have Grandparents in La Mesa though... They have a pool too... Maybe they will adopt me? lol


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2004)

AND we could take shifts caring for ya when you're sick.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Am I dreaming...


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 14, 2004)

It does cost a lot to live in Cali. I'm used to it though because I was born and raised in NorCal. I also used to live in the East Bay, where it is pretty damn expensive. 

You should come see your grandparents.....and cook for me....


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 14, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Am I dreaming...


Naw, you're just loved. lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

I dont know when I will visit them next.  But when I do, I will hit you up 

Being "loved" makes me feel all warm inside..


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## nikegurl (Jun 14, 2004)

warm inside is a good thing (unless you have a fever).  hope ya feel better.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2004)

Yea, no fever.  Just a horrible cough.  I hope I never get sick again..


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 15, 2004)

Damn Prem, look at all the attention 

Get well soon


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, no fever. Just a horrible cough. I hope I never get sick again..


Sucks don't it !  Get well soon , i want to read about all the weight you push around ! Not all the BS ! LOL  although the bs is kind of interesting too.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

Yea, im a post whore. 

Good news, I get DSL at my house within the next 20 days.  The phone company is coming out to replace some lines.  Then I will be able to post pics 

Bad news, im still sick.  I just cant seem to shake this crap.  I am getting slightly better.. if this goes till Monday it will be two weeks   Going to hit the gym anyway.  I will probably go Sunday also.  Need to play some catchup.
More bad news, one of my friends was in a DUI accident.  Its her fault, and she didnt crash into anyone else, but it still sucks.  Atleast she is ok.  DONT drink and drive!


----------



## Var (Jun 18, 2004)

Damn!  Thats tough PreMier.  Take care of yourself.

Glad your friend is ok.  Is she in legal trouble?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

She spent the night in jail, and thats all I know for now.  She has a court date on the 2nd next month.  Shitty thing, its her birthday this Saturday and she was going to have a HUGE party at a club here(knows owner) but not now.
What she told me is she was in the freeway, and she was txt'ing someone on her tele  and then over corrected.  She ran into the concrete wall(no one was on the freeway).  I am curious as to what her car looks like.  I think its totaled.


----------



## Var (Jun 18, 2004)

That SUCKS! Drinking and driving   ... not worth the trouble. Good thing no one was on the freeway.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 18, 2004)

That sucks man. Luckily noone got hurt though. Whatever punishment she gets is going to be much better than knowing she hurt someone or hurt herself. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

Kyle, yea its bunk.  I dont even really drink anymore, so its totally absurd to me.

David, I just wish I had the balls to tell her she is a complete moron.  But I think she realizes it now that she has no car.  She had a really nice car that she just paid off too... I doubt that insurance will cover it.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 18, 2004)

Dont you automatically lose your license for a DUI too?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

Yea, they took hers.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 21, 2004)

How ya feeling?

Better yet?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

Still sick.  Went to the gym today though.  Will post the w/o later


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 21, 2004)

Shitty, whats up with that?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

I dont understand?  Me still being sick?

Well... For some reason, God has forsaken me


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I dont understand? Me still being sick?
> 
> Well... For some reason, God has forsaken me


Go to confession !  or do some random acts of kindness ! donate to a charity ! Hey It couldn't hurt   LOL


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 21, 2004)

What is that 2 weeks now?

Maybe time to hit up a Doctor? Not that I am one to talk wouldn't go to one unless I was on my death bed


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

Gary, I do a lot of kind things.  Usually helping the elderly in my neighborhood with yard work and whatnot.

Ian, it has been 2 weeks.  I seem to be getting a bit better though.  I should be 100% by weeks end.


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 21, 2004)

Aww you poor thing!  Sorry you feel lousy, feel better soon Toots and BTW GOD never forsakes ANYONE!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 21, 2004)

C'mon man! GET BETTER DAMMITT!!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2004)

Man, that sucks that you are still sick.  how is your appetite?  are you eating?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

Sapphire, thanks. Should be better soon, and I was just teasing 

David, I got my sled built. My dad made it freakin huge, it weighs almost 40lbs!

Patrick, here is my diet: Oh, and I have no problem eating, get plenty of water.. just cant shake this cold!



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Originally posted by PreMier
> 
> #1(wakeup)9:00
> 1 cup oats
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Jun 21, 2004)

Diet looks good.



Taking a multi?  Vitamin C?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

Multi's are the Meta, Thera, and Cyberplex.  I take one of each, three times daily.

http://www.wealthofhealth.net/sports.html

I am also taking 2250mg of vit C daily, since I got sick.

Look ok?


----------



## Var (Jun 21, 2004)

No one takes my echinacea advice.  The stuff works (the tea anyway) I'm tellin ya!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

I have no money for it.  I also read that it must be taken when you feel the cold coming on to work.


----------



## Var (Jun 21, 2004)

Like I said, the tea is cheaper (and more effective in my experience) than the pills.  I've used it while sick and recovered much quicker than usual.  Probably not worth it now anyway.  Just felt like bustin your balls.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 21, 2004)

Try bleeding yourself with leeches.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

BB Curls- Dropsets! half reps *()
100x7(7)/40x11
100x8(7)/40x10
100x7+1(6)/40x8+1

Seated DB- Dropsets! Half reps *()
40x10(6)/25x7
40x8(5)/25x8
40x7(5)/25x6

Preacher Machine- Dropsets! half reps *()
120x12(8)/70x14
140x8(6)/80x9
140x7(4)/80x6

V-Bar Pressdowns- Dropsets! half reps *()
100x9(6)/60x10
100x8(6)/60x7
100x7(6)/60x8

Seated overhead DB Extensions- Dropsets!
110x10/65x14
100x8/60x9
100x7/60x10


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2004)

Mono, thats SICK!


----------



## sara (Jun 21, 2004)

How are you feeling PreMier? got me worried


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool, let me know how you like the sled! Mine hasn't arrived yet but when it does I'll probably have to wait awhile before using it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

sled? what sled? 
I still have some sinus thing from this past winter myself, Jake-
can't shake it. I am much better.
I did eccinacea (sp) zinc, extra vit. c......


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi Sara!  Glad you stopped in.  I am feeling better everyday. 

David, I will take a picture of it and post it once my internet is up at home.  Should be up by the 30th.  Its freakin huge, and looks like a flying saucer! haha

Mike, its a sled for dragging.  Its a big piece of steel and you put weights on it.  Oh, and when my throat was a bit sore I was using zinc losenges too.

Rock, how are you pulling the sled?  Do they have a harness that you can buy?  I was thinking of using my weight belt, but I dont think it will be too comfortable.

No Gym today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

oh..had something like that in high schol..was a bugger to drag that thing along the smooth gym floor....dam..


----------



## Var (Jun 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> BB Curls- Dropsets! half reps *()
> 100x7(7)/40x11
> 100x8(7)/40x10
> 100x7+1(6)/40x8+1
> ...


Nice weights, especially after being sick.  Those 1/2 reps are a killer, huh?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2004)

My sled hasn't arrived yet, but they said it has a nylon strap that you attatch to your belt (I assume they mean lifting belt). Let me know how you like it and where you use it. I still need to find a spot.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Mike, what's up buddy? Long time no hear from you!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

B-man, I cant wait to pull it. I need to go out and buy some ear plugs though. 
Will be dragging in the school parking lot.

Var, thanks. Weights were down, and I was coughing like a mofo.. but oh well. Half reps are ungodly.

Thanks Rock.  I will be dragging it in a highschool parking lot.  Its not too far from my house, and all the kids are out for the summer!  Can you give me a link to your sled again?  I want to see if I can get a nylon strap.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice comeback


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2004)

http://www.westside-barbell.com/louies_equipment_line.htm It's the second from the bottom!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, what's up buddy? Long time no hear from you!


was'sup, rock!
me? getting older and weaker. Broke up w/ the woman I thought I was destined to marry and have a family with...shot my diet and any drive to work out all to hell.
Business is starting to pick up. Like my clients, but I canot wait to get the good ones. (have good credit, no funding hassles, have the spare $$ to easily slide into the home)
One day and client at a time!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Jodi

Rock, damn thats expensive!!!  Mine was 24$ in steel  
Now I need to find a nylon strap, I eMailed westside.  Lets see what they say.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

just curious, thought about getting some heavy duty rubber to mufle the sound..and more friction?
just nthinking..if u make too much noise...someone might complain?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

I dont think thats a good idea.  I am pretty sure that the sled itself will be plenty hard to drag without the rubber, plus dragging it on the asphalt the rubber wouldnt last more than a day or two.

If people bitch, then let them.  Not my problem


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

just a thought


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

I know.  I just dont give a damn if people complain  
If they do, then I will be running around their neighborhood at early morning hours


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 22, 2004)

yeah..non-cafene or alcohol inducing mormons!


----------



## Monolith (Jun 22, 2004)

why dont you guys just drag a tire?  you can fill the inside with weight if its not heavy enough, and the rubber wont be loud.  plus old tires are basically free.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

Because I had my dad make me this.  He had to give an hour and a half of free time for it(he is a welder), so it was free for me.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn, another welder?  Cant jen's dad weld too?

 My dad would just burn his fingers off if i let him near a blowtorch.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually Jens dad cant weld. Thats why he had it made.  Or maybe it was the bend?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice workouts Jake. Sorry I don't get in here enough but your doing good!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 23, 2004)

I could have made you one 

Why don't you just run with it on grass, once you put the weight on it, the resistence will be pretty good


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

Thanks Matt, Im trying 

Ian, why would I have you make me one, and me pay for shipping when I got it for free   Thats cool that you can weld, I wish I knew how.

*RANT*
Man, going to the gym today was a total downer.  My arms were so freaking sore.  The worst part was stepping on the scale, not only am I noticably thinner, I also look fatter!  Today I weighed in at 191Lbs.  Thats about a 6-7Lb drop in 2 weeks from being sick.  If I wasnt already committed to doing TP-PT I probably wouldnt even go to the gym, its so depressing.  I was working so hard, and now I look like hell.  I havent been sick in years, and all of a sudden I get ill?  I attribute this to the overtraining that has been occuring.  I had to mentally fight myself all morning to workout, I did not want to be there at all.  When I post my workout my weights and reps will surely show that.  Wht a fucking drag.


----------



## Var (Jun 23, 2004)

Keep your chin up bro.  Its always hard getting back in gear after being sick.  I usually lose a shitload of water weight which comes back quickly.  Muscle memory doesnt hurt either.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## Monolith (Jun 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


 Man, i felt the exact same way a couple months ago when i really got hammered by some virus.  Felt like i had half the strength i used to have.  But by the next week, i was back up to par.  It's just water weight, and what little muscle might have been lost will pile back on pretty easily.  Dont worry about it!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

If it was all water weight, that sucks. That means I am a lot smaller than I thought I was. This gives me bad thoughts of pills and needles in my head


----------



## PreMier (Jun 23, 2004)

*Phase III Week 1 Day 1*

Incline BB-
205x8
205x6

Standing Military-
135x6
135x6

Dips-
+45x9
+90x8

CG Bench-
185x6
185x6

Squat ATF- 
225x6
225x7

SLDL-
225x7
225x6

BB Row-
185x6
185x6

Chinups-
BWx6
BWx6

Standing DB Curl-
45x6
45x6

Supersets:
Cable Curl- Reverse Cable Pressdowns
110x8...........110x8
110x8...........110x9

Standing Calve- Shrugs BB
285x10...............225x10
285x15...............225x10

Definately wasnt feeling todays workout.  A bit depressing to say the least, but atleast I did it... had thought a few times of just going home.

All my squats will be ATF from now on.  It seems those with the most impressive quads do them, so thats what I am going to stick to now.  Dips were really strong today, but they have always been one of my best exercises.  Had the highschool weightroom record for 45 in a row.  I guess thats it.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 23, 2004)

Damn dude... all your weights look really friggin good.  Especially the inclines and standing mil press!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like a good workout but I understand about not "feeling" it! So, bad thoughts of pills and needles huh, hehe LOL! Your doing awesome buddy, just remember you've been sick for over 2 weeks!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 24, 2004)

wow   Somebody is on the road to recovery !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2004)

Good to see you working out again.....Nice Dips!

Is Phase III a full body workout???


----------



## P-funk (Jun 24, 2004)

> All my squats will be ATF from now on


Me like!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> *RANT*
> Man, going to the gym today was a total downer. My arms were so freaking sore. The worst part was stepping on the scale, not only am I noticably thinner, I also look fatter! Today I weighed in at 191Lbs. Thats about a 6-7Lb drop in 2 weeks from being sick. If I wasnt already committed to doing TP-PT I probably wouldnt even go to the gym, its so depressing. I was working so hard, and now I look like hell. I havent been sick in years, and all of a sudden I get ill? I attribute this to the overtraining that has been occuring. I had to mentally fight myself all morning to workout, I did not want to be there at all. When I post my workout my weights and reps will surely show that. Wht a fucking drag.


I wouldn't worry about, you'll make up those losses in no time.  Understandably frustrating, but with the weights you throw around it will be a peice of cake to recover


----------



## Rissole (Jun 24, 2004)

Whata pussy...... 
Heya PreM


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

Leave it to Pete to give the ol pat on the back, vote of confidince!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

Mike- Sorry to hear about you and your girlfriend. Not to sound insensitive, but life goes on! I'm sure 5 years from now you'll be glad the direction your life went buddy. Now get in the gym and kill some weights!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks, Rock-
I am begining to move on.
I got my measurements taken yesterday afternon. Let's see: Small muscle, big belly and cardio is in dumper. Only way to go now is up, right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

That's right buddy! What's your waist and weight at right now?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

it's embarrassing....37" adn 198....
well, now that I am single again..won't be making as many of my near world famous margaritas too often any longer...dropping a lot of empty cals and sugar...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

Good for you man, but 198 and 37" really isn't a bad place to start! I wouldn't sweat that.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

it's my ego....it's a monster...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

Better tame it! Crack that whip and get it under control LOL  Are you planning on doing cardio?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

yep...why I moved to 24 hour...it has a pool! (I am not fond of cardio, so gota find something I can do and somwhat enjoy.)
Also, in August, I go back to mids, and can force my fat butt to go and run a couple miles at night @ work..


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2004)

Well good luck buddy! Are you starting a new journal, I think you should.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

most likely.
damn, a 1 star general just came thru for a tour..how annoying. Gets in the way of my post whorring..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 25, 2004)

Mono- Thanks man.  They are down a bit, but I am feeling FANTASTIC today!  Will be hitting it hard next week.

Rock, thanks I really appreciate the kind words.  I am realizing that where I want to be, it will be hard naturally.  I will not be using anything untill I am 25+ though.  By then, if I am still sticking to my training I might be satisfied as a natural who knows?  Patrick is the one who I draw inspiration from.  He looks fantastic, and if he can do it maybe I can. 

Gary- Yea, almost there.

YM- Yea, Phase III is full body.  Not to fond of it.  I will definately need to add weight to the dips.  People were looking at me like I was crazy LOL

P- Yea, if I want legs like yours and beasts I need to go ATF from now on.  Cant wait to finish this up so I can create my own routine with my newfound knowledge.

Ian- Thanks, I hope so!

RISS!  Hows it going?  I havent seen you areound for a while??  I hope all is well.

Rock,B-man.. WHORES!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 25, 2004)

No weights today...  I only got about 3hrs of sleep last night


----------



## Var (Jun 25, 2004)

So, skipping legs is laziness, but skipping an entire workout is ok???


----------



## PreMier (Jun 25, 2004)

Umm, I did cardio, does that count?


----------



## Var (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 25, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Umm, I did cardio, does that count?


 Jakey got lucky.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Jakey got lucky.


you holding out on us, bud? Find yerself a nice..mormon girl?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2004)

hey..I even did some cardio last night...on an elliptical...AFTER I did my delts, pal!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 26, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> So, skipping legs is laziness, but skipping an entire workout is ok???


I train legs harder the next day after a night of bangin'!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 27, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I train legs harder the next day after a night of bangin'!!!


So does that mean your doing an insane leg workout today?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 27, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> So does that mean your doing an insane leg workout today?


LMAO....I am taking a week off from training...at least going to try too.....I am so pumped up to get in the gym and start power training though......I am ready to start today!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 27, 2004)

sux..I was supposed to go last night and hammer my back, but I was so whooped from work. (it hurt to be awake..does that make any sense?)
I was barely functioning.
I am going to parent's for dinner right after work tonight...so wil see what time I get outta there..if I am gonna be able to even get in a quickie workout.. doing a few laps in the pool would be nice..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Denise- Yea, I guess you could call it lucky.. or skillz   Either way a good time was had by all.

Mike- No.. no mormon girl.  Its actually a girl I was seeing before.  She pretty much said I was "The best"  and to come over anytime.  I need to be careful though.. last time I got feelings for her and then she broke my heart  


Hit the gym today Phase III week 1 day 2.  Forgot my journal, will post tomorrow.  Also I am STILL coughing!  I cant seem to shake this sickness.. someone told me it could be bronchitis, so if its not gone soon I am going to the doctor.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier's a whore!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

First time getting laid in almost 7 months  

Yea, im a whore.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Is it the girl I'm thinking of?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey, that's more than me and I"m married!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is it the girl I'm thinking of?


Sadly no.. She lives in Virginia.



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, that's more than me and I"m married!


Yea, if I was married I would get lucky daily.. maybe more


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Virginia? *I* live in Virginia! Your not messing with my wife again are you Jake


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> First time getting laid in almost 7 months


  Thats it!  I'm flying out to SLC and we're going chick hunting.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

If your wife's name is Michelle, then I might be guilty. But I dont think she would wander off with a stud like you at home


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Thats it! I'm flying out to SLC and we're going chick hunting.


Yea its a long time.  Its because of my job...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, if I was married I would get lucky daily.. maybe more


Haha, yeah! We'll see.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea its a long time. Its because of my job...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If your wife's name is Michelle, then I might be guilty. But I dont think she would wander off with a stud like you at home


Hey, I like that answer  Will you tell my wife I'm a stud? Or better yet tell Meghan


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

>


 
Thats not funny. . . .

 my job sucks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

I've got my 4 hour interview with Lockheed tomorrow! I'm worried, do I tell them I took Tamoxifen or not?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Why would you tell them that?  Its not like its an illegal/controlled substance.   Plus M-1T is also perfectl legal.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, I like that answer  Will you tell my wife I'm a stud? Or better yet tell Meghan


Sure, give me her number, and I will call and yell at her!  Who is Meghan?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Different people have told me it's illegal without a Rx. Won't they ask that in a lie detector test?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Meghan is the biggest trouble in my life in a long time, LOL.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've got my 4 hour interview with Lockheed tomorrow! I'm worried, do I tell them I took Tamoxifen or not?


I know a VP for that company


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Meghan is the biggest trouble in my life in a long time, LOL.


Do tell...


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats not funny. . . .
> 
> my job sucks.


My job sucks too bro.  Just messin with ya because sucky jobs dont usually interfere with getting some ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I know a VP for that company


Can you get him to overlook my background check


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Meghan is the biggest trouble in my life in a long time, LOL.


Is this your running partner?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Do tell...


She's a nurse in the ER. We went out a few weeks ago with some other nurses and medics and hung out. Now she gets up early in the AM and goes running with me. She is awesome and has 6 tattoos, (drool)... Very tasteful ones, it definately compliments her body


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is this your running partner?


Bingo


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> My job sucks too bro. Just messin with ya because sucky jobs dont usually interfere with getting some ass


How am I supposed to go out and meet girls?  I work untill fucking midnight, and have to wake up and train early, so no clubs or bars.  Plus I dont drink..  Please enlighten me..


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Different people have told me it's illegal without a Rx. Won't they ask that in a lie detector test?


Did you use nolvadex tabs?  Or just the research stuff?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How am I supposed to go out and meet girls? I work untill fucking midnight, and have to wake up and train early, so no clubs or bars. Plus I dont drink.. Please enlighten me..


Haven't you ever heard of escorts to the office late at night...  J/K buddy! That must be aggravating as hell Jake. Sorry about that! If I get the job come on down and work with me!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Bingo


I dont know what to tell you... Obviously if she wants to run with you early, she thinks highly of you(maybe even studd status).  
Do you like her?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

I think the research stuff. It was liquid and said not for human consumption.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Haven't you ever heard of escorts to the office late at night...  J/K buddy! That must be aggravating as hell Jake. Sorry about that! If I get the job come on down and work with me!


Deal!  

And I actually dated an escort once... Ok, I need to shut up.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm sure she likes me. But I'm married and I can't stop thinking about her! Not sexually either like normal girl-lust which is normal. I just can't wait to see her again and hang out. (hangs head in aggravation and shame).


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think the research stuff. It was liquid and said not for human consumption.


Yea, its a research chemical.  Dont you think if it was illegal the govt would be cracking down on them?  Even when Liquid Research got busted, they didnt get charged for distributing a controlled/illegal substance.
You didnt do anything wrong


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

I read about that in Johnny's thread, LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'm sure she likes me. But I'm married and I can't stop thinking about her! Not sexually either like normal girl-lust which is normal. I just can't wait to see her again and hang out. (hangs head in aggravation and shame).


Its ok.  If you dont have a bunch of sexual/lusty thoughts and you just want to hang out, I dont see a problem   You know its ok to have female friends, that are GREAT friends.  
Or are you falling for her?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, its a research chemical. Dont you think if it was illegal the govt would be cracking down on them? Even when Liquid Research got busted, they didnt get charged for distributing a controlled/illegal substance.
> You didnt do anything wrong


 Thanks! That makes me feel alot better. Now I just need to get past the credit check!


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How am I supposed to go out and meet girls? I work untill fucking midnight, and have to wake up and train early, so no clubs or bars. Plus I dont drink.. Please enlighten me..


I was fucking with you.  Relax.  Definitely sounds like u dont have a lot of opps with that schedule


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How am I supposed to go out and meet girls? I work untill fucking midnight, and have to wake up and train early, so no clubs or bars. Plus I dont drink.. Please enlighten me..


Yes, enlighten me too. I'm moving back to Norcal and my classes will be from 6:30-9, but I'm not into the club scene or drinking. lol


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh and ya, not into girls I'm afraid either lol.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

I haven't had *any* friends for so long it's weird! Yeah, I'm afraid I'm falling for her big time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Oh and ya, not into girls I'm afraid either lol.


Well that just sucks!


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds like Rocks feeling something for her.  Its natural.  Whether or not u act on it is what matters


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I was fucking with you. Relax. Definitely sounds like u dont have a lot of opps with that schedule


I know.  I just dont find it funny that I cant go out and date, or hang out and go to bbq's.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Yes, enlighten me too. I'm moving back to Norcal and my classes will be from 6:30-9, but I'm not into the club scene or drinking. lol


It would be nice if we lived closer. Then we could go on dates in the morning lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Sounds like Rocks feeling something for her. Its natural. Whether or not u act on it is what matters


Yeah, totally! It's just tearing me apart inside though. I can't remember last time I felt like this.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

Damn your sensitive.  I work nights, too.  I know how u feel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning dates, interesting! You could go jogging


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, totally! It's just tearing me apart inside though. I can't remember last time I felt like this.


Been there myself.  Is it tearing u apart because u dont think its ok to feel this way?  Or because you want to act on it?  Just curious


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I haven't had *any* friends for so long it's weird! Yeah, I'm afraid I'm falling for her big time.


Well, its ok to have friends.  What is making you fall for her?  Do you have more in common than with your wife?

Maybe you and your wife could do some of the activities that you and Meghan do?  Try to respark the relationship in someway?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> It would be nice if we lived closer. Then we could go on dates in the morning lol


And you could make me breakfast.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning dates, interesting! You could go jogging


 I don't "jog." I run. I LOVE running.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Been there myself. Is it tearing u apart because u dont think its ok to feel this way? Or because you want to act on it? Just curious


Both Var!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> And you could make me breakfast.


What do you like for breakfeast?  
I haev found a site that I LOVE!  It has some interesting foods, but oh so good  http://www.scandcook.com/default.asp?page=157


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well, its ok to have friends. What is making you fall for her? Do you have more in common than with your wife?
> 
> Maybe you and your wife could do some of the activities that you and Meghan do? Try to respark the relationship in someway?


Yeah, we have alot in common and she "gets" me. Lisa doesn't seem overly interested in those things any longer and she hates to run or w/o or do the things I like. I got her to go with me on Sat and we ended up fighting.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Both Var!


Like I said, been there. This is a hard thing to do, but it worked for me. I think you should decide logically exactly what u want. Do u want to stay married? Do you want to cheat and try to hide it? Do you want to leave your wife and date this girl? You'll probably decide (unless you marriage isnt going well) to stay with your wife. If thats the case, you should tell this other chick what you've been going through and why u cant hang with her anymore. JMO


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I don't "jog." I run. I LOVE running.


And I'm sure there are other "high impact" activities you guys could find to do, LOL


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And I'm sure there are other "high impact" activities you guys could find to do, LOL


   Well hell, I already have too much testosterone based on all my interests.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, we have alot in common and she "gets" me. Lisa doesn't seem overly interested in those things any longer and she hates to run or w/o or do the things I like. I got her to go with me on Sat and we ended up fighting.


First off, pick an avitar and stick with it   I kep thinking im in the wrong thread! 

Hmm.. this is quite the delicate situation...  You two need to find something of mutual interest.  People grow, and sometimes it is not for the better.  They loose touch with one another, and end up worlds apart.  Do your best to try and work things out, because I know you love Lisa.  However, maybe you two werent meant to be?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Like I said, been there. This is a hard thing to do, but it worked for me. I think you should decide logically exactly what u want. Do u want to stay married? Do you want to cheat and try to hide it? Do you want to leave your wife and date this girl? You'll probably decide (unless you marriage isnt going well) to stay with your wife. If thats the case, you should tell this other chick what you've been going through and why u cant hang with her anymore. JMO


Are you married Var? I definately never want to cheat! To be honest I've actually thought of leaving, (not just because of the girl either) but I don't think I ever could. I do love my wife too but I feel like my life is spiraling down with her. I've changed sooo much since we've been together, I feel I've lost who I am if that makes sense. As far as not hanging with Meghan any longer maybe I *do* just like her as a friend and am confused. I'd hate to lose that you know?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> And I'm sure there are other "high impact" activities you guys could find to do, LOL


"High Impact" LMFAO!


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm not married, but I was with a girl (my first) for several years.  When I started having feelings for other girls, I felt similar to what you're describing.  I decided to break it off with her and move on.  I know girlfriends are FAR different than wives, but I think I can see where you're coming from.  I've been tempted though and decided to stay with my gf...the best way to avoid the temptation was to avoid the temptress


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> First off, pick an avitar and stick with it  I kep thinking im in the wrong thread!
> 
> Hmm.. this is quite the delicate situation... You two need to find something of mutual interest. People grow, and sometimes it is not for the better. They loose touch with one another, and end up worlds apart. Do your best to try and work things out, because I know you love Lisa. However, maybe you two werent meant to be?


I like switching avitars!  We try finding something but then we both are so busy and kinda drop it. I know she tries sometimes but it's just weird. I feel like I'm a horrible person to be feeling this way!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I'm not married, but I was with a girl (my first) for several years. When I started having feelings for other girls, I felt similar to what you're describing. I decided to break it off with her and move on. I know girlfriends are FAR different than wives, but I think I can see where you're coming from. I've been tempted though and decided to stay with my gf...the best way to avoid the temptation was to avoid the temptress


Your right. It's just so hard, LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I like switching avitars!  We try finding something but then we both are so busy and kinda drop it. I know she tries sometimes but it's just weird. I feel like I'm a horrible person to be feeling this way!


You shouldnt feel liek a horrible person. It would be nice(infact better than nice), if we could control our emotions. But we cant.
Why is it weird when she tries?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

It's not natural and there is a "distance" between us. It's not actually fun and relaxed like it should be you know?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 29, 2004)

Yea I totally know.  I reall do wish you the best of luck in the decision you make. 

I like Calvin and Hobbs.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks buddy, I like Calvin and Hobbes also!


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

Good luck, Rock. I really hope everything works out for u.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Var. This may just be a bad past couple of weeks for me. My B-day is coming up and I always have little crisis around this time, LOL. We'll find out.


----------



## Var (Jun 29, 2004)

Everyone goes through this sort of thing at some point.  Its fantasy to think it would never happen.  The only good thing is that you get to decide where it goes from here.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

Yo P, you still liftin'?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)

Yea, will post the other days workout, and todays in a little bit.

I am alos going to the doctor this Saturday.  I am still fucking sick!?!?  I have 2 possible culprits.. Walking Pnemonia or Bronchitis.  What a pain.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah, man that sucks.  there are a lot of people with viruses that they can't kick around hear for some reason.  I hope I don't catch that shit.

Good luck at the Doctor.  Hope ya feel better.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 1, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yo P, you still liftin'?


 I was wondering the same thing .  Hope the doc has some wonderdrugs for you !


----------



## Monolith (Jul 1, 2004)

If your doctor doesnt give you any chemicals... ive got plenty to spare.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 1, 2004)

I'm still battling my "cold" that I caught three weeks ago.........Good Luck getting better!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)

Gary- I am hoping for some good atibiotics.  Ofcourse I like taking pills, so whatever he gives me its all good 

Mono-   I dont know what half the shit you use does though!

YM- Damn... how long are you usually sick for?  I cant believe that I am still coughing.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)

*Phase III Week 1 Day 2*

This is from Tuesday. You can also tell I was a bit lazy..


CG Pulldowns-
180x8
180x7

Seated Cable Row-
180x8
180x8

Standing BB Curl-
95x8
115x5

Hack Squats-(Not including sled)
225x8
225x8

Leg Press-(Not including sled weight)
540x8
540x7

Leg Curl-
130x8
130x7

Low Pulley X-Over-
60x7
60x7

Bench BB- 
225x8
225x5

CG Bench-
185x6
185x6

Lateral Raises-
35x8
35x8

Superset--
Seated Calve- DB Shrugs
135x10..........100x15
135x10..........115x9


----------



## PreMier (Jul 1, 2004)

*Phase III Week 2 day 1*

Incline BB-
205x7
205x6

Standing Military-
135x6
135x6

Dips-
+90x6
+90x6

CG Bench-
185x8
205x8 

Squat ATF- 
225x6
275x6

SLDL-
225x7
225x7

BB Row-
185x8
185x7

Chinups-
BWx6
BWx6

Standing BB Curl-(should have DB  )
115x8
115x7

Supersets:
Cable Curl- Reverse Cable Pressdowns
110x10...........130x10
110x10...........110x9

Standing Calve- Shrugs BB
300x15...............225x10
300x15...............225x10

I am going lighter on the shrugs and the SLDL, because I am no longer using straps.  And this is my pathetic grip strength.  I will go for 315 next time, but probably have to alternate my grip.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 1, 2004)

225lbx8 gets a frown?

 bastard


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 1, 2004)

Maybe Jakey needs to get some more lovin. LOL, that might not cure the coughing, but it will make him forget that's he's sick for awhile.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 2, 2004)

Alright, I'll give him some love! Here you go Jakey- 

Oh, yes I'm in a weird mood today.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Gary- I am hoping for some good atibiotics. Ofcourse I like taking pills, so whatever he gives me its all good
> 
> Mono-  I dont know what half the shit you use does though!
> 
> YM- Damn... how long are you usually sick for? I cant believe that I am still coughing.


I'm normally sick once a year for about a week....This year has been an exception.....and THIS COLD has been tough to beat!!      All the symptons are gone except "the coughing"....Hopefully I'll kill the cold with some beers this weekend


----------



## Monolith (Jul 2, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Maybe Jakey needs to get some more lovin. LOL, that might not cure the coughing, but it will make him forget that's he's sick for awhile.


 Youre gonna go through every cali guy on IM!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2004)

Prem ... whaddup?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 2, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Youre gonna go through every cali guy on IM!


Eh? Jake's in SLC. Besides, I'm moving back to NorCal.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

Mono- Yea, I used to be able to get 3-4 sets of 8... but not anymore 

Denise- LOL.. I actually did the other day(wed), but I am done with this girl.  She is someone that I DONT want to associate with.  First off, I doubt that she could ever remain faithful.  Last night she went to the bar and met some guy...  He was going to take her home but got into some fight with a group of kids, and someone got stabbed.  Sounds like a fun fucking time to me!   Sad thing is I was starting to fall for her 

David- Thanks... I think. lol

YM- yea, I have this cough.  It wont go away no matter what!  

NT- HEY!  Hows it goin?  Not much goin on here.  Life is hectic.  I bought a new t-case for my explorer yesterday.  It was at a price that I couldnt pass up.  So hopefully within the next month I will be out 4-wheelin a whole lot  
How is you truck doin?  I also noticed that the website isnt up yet.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

I will have to post todays workout later.  

I am so freaking sore


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 3, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I will have to post todays workout later.
> 
> I am so freaking sore


Sore is good ! Right ? LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 7, 2004)

Yo PM!! Where are you???


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

damn website ... I should get something up, shouldn't I


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> damn..I should get something up, shouldn't I


isn't that your wife's department?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2004)

Was'sup, jake!
how's things?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2004)

You there p?


----------



## I'm Trying (Jul 8, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Youre gonna go through every cali guy on IM!


I live in Cali. Hey I even live in Sacto!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 8, 2004)

Alien abductee ?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe phase 3 finally got to him...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> isn't that your wife's department?


hers or a very close friend of hers ....


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 8, 2004)

Helllloooooooooooo????


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

We should just whore up his journal till he comes back.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 8, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> We should just whore up his journal till he comes back.


 I think the whoring has already started.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 8, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> We should just whore up his journal till he comes back.


We're doing him a service. He won't have to scroll back several pages to find his journal.


----------



## Var (Jul 8, 2004)

So what should we talk about?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 8, 2004)

Uh ya got me. Lol, I leave for the airport in an hour so I won't be around.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hers or a very close friend of hers ....


outstanding! I need female friends like that...


----------



## Monolith (Jul 8, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Uh ya got me. Lol, I leave for the airport in an hour so I won't be around.





Where ya goin?  Is this your move back to norcal?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm back in Sacto for the Olympic Track and Field Trials baby.      They start tomorrow and I've got tickets (mid-field  ) for all 8 days and pre-paid parking. I go back to San Diego around the 20th to finish packing up all my stuff and drive back in the 'stang at the end of the month....right around my bday.


Edit. Oi vey. With all my packing and unpacking (my 7 boxes arrived home), both in San Diego and Sacto, and then looking at the schedule of the Trials, I am going to be one tired chick.....plus knowing the weather here, I'm going to get blacker than I already am.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey bud, Im driving up to Sac on the 20th


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 8, 2004)

Awesome Dave. Unfortunately, lol I think that's when I'm flying back to SD.    Or, maybe not lol.   It's an open date. We'll need to get a bite to eat if I'm around.   I'll permanently be in Sac at the end of this month though. Are you all ready for your move? I still need to get rid of some furniture in SD.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2004)

I spy with my little eye something that is Red


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

still no p??


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2004)

nope try again


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

PreMier hasnt posted in 7 days.    Hope he's ok.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

yeah WTF!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 9, 2004)

Usually he's online when he's at work. Maybe he went on vacation??? He would have mentioned that though, unless it was unplanned.


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah...I dont think he would have gone on vaca without saying something.  He was complaining about how much his job sucks last week.  Probably would have come up then.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 9, 2004)

He also mentioned that he had to work on Mon. July 5th and was going to get paid time and a half...never came online though.


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

Thats right!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2004)

He was still sick!

I think he was considering going to the doctor finally?

Might be at home recovering :Shrug:


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 9, 2004)

Hmm, hopefully he's okay.


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

That would be good news


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm gettin' worried....

Poor boy's been sick for ages.


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

Same here.  Not good


----------



## PreMier (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey all.  Im doing better, I am on amoxacillan now for bronchitis.

On Monday afternoon I dislocated my right shoulder.  I got a few days off of work, and dont have access at home yet(will Saturday).


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 9, 2004)

The prodigal son has returned !


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

Damn...that sucks PreMier.  Hows the shoulder feeling?


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 9, 2004)

so sorry.  i seriously hope you're feeling ok and will be feeling great soon.  you've had a rough time of it lately.  good things MUST be just around the corner.  

take it easy on the shoulder and the rest of yourself.  glad you were able to check in.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 9, 2004)

Var- It hurts.  I am so drugged up though, that it doesnt really matter 

Hilary- I really hope that good things are around the corner...  I am going in next week for an MRI to see if anything is torn.  I sure hope its ok


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

What'd they give ya?  Vicodin???


----------



## PreMier (Jul 9, 2004)

Yea, and loritabs 10's.  I can barely keep my eyes open here at work!


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

Sweeeeeet!  Well, at least getting hurt means you get some good drugs.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 9, 2004)

Trust me... good drugs are NOT worth this.  I am scared shitless that I tore something and require surgery


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

Good luck man.  I tore the hell outta my rotator a couple years ago water skiing.  Havent been the same since because I wasnt smart enough to see a doc.  They'll probably be able to fix any damage you've done, so you wont have that problem.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

how did you dislocate your shoulder?  training?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2004)

Good luck Prem. Injuries really stink.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Trust me... good drugs are NOT worth this.  I am scared shitless that I tore something and require surgery




Bummer PM!!

Good luck with the shoulder!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 9, 2004)

I dislocated it diving into water...  Hitting the water somehow caused it


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

damn that sucks.  hope it heals soon.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 9, 2004)

Welcome back, P!   

Im sure the shoulder is fine... youre probably just scared somethings torn because of how painful it is.  Arent dislocations even more painful than fractures, though?

Anyway... if in the time youve been away from IM youve had time to go swimming, it cant be all that bad.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 12, 2004)

Shitty NEws Jake!

Hope all is well!  Good luck


----------



## Jenny (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Premi 
Sorry you're not feeling good, hope you'll feel better soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2004)

That sucks buddy, sorry to hear that! Hope your all better soon!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2004)

so ... I'm reading MonStar's post in chat about new pics and see your hijack.  All this time I'm thinking you're a little overweight and about my size ... and then I see your pics   Good work my friend!  You are definitely in the same direction as MonStar ... to get big.  I think I'm the smallest guy at IM.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 15, 2004)

... I finally put something up on my webpage ... not much, but it's something.


----------



## Fade (Jul 15, 2004)

Dude don't go all accident prone like me.


----------



## Fade (Jul 15, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... I finally put something up on my webpage ... not much, but it's something.


Webpage???


----------



## PreMier (Jul 15, 2004)

Jenny- Thans for stopping in   I will be out a month + though 

Rock- Thanks.  Will be a while

NT- LOL, thanks.  I am probably close to 10-15lbs lighter now though.  Been around 5-6 weeks since working out serious.  Nice!!  I've been checking that page for months, finally something different lol

Fade- Check the sig LOL  Here is the url to NT's site. http://www.stevespad.com/


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2004)

Ugh, one month, that sucks Premi!  Do some walking to  get lots of fresh air, it helps  Justin wanted me to say Hi to you for him!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Yea, that plus I have already been out a month 

Justin is a cool cat, tell him I said hello too


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Just thought I'd resurrect this from the back pages.  So how much longer until this pesky illness goes away ?  

Oh and whats this stuff about you being banned by P-funk ?


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

P-Funk banned PM for hitting on Jen too much.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> P-Funk banned PM for hitting on Jen too much.




Don't lie.  I banned him for hitting on ME to much!  Freak!


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Its true!  I was there!


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 22, 2004)

Damn Pre !  Who knew !!!!!


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey, im just trying to protect P from all you homophobes!  P may like "P P", but he's still a cool guy!


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

"P P"


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> Hey, im just trying to protect P from all you homophobes!  P may like "P P", but he's still a cool guy!




wow, did you just use the term "p p"?  Haven't heard that in years....actually since about 3rd grade.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> "P P"




damn it...var beat me to it.

you my freind are BANNED!!!


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Damn!  It was just a matter of time!  I knew this would happen eventually!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 22, 2004)

Shit! that was all I have to do to get banned


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Funk has a finger on the Ban Button at all times!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Whores!  I tell ya!
I was banned because P-funk has roid rage LMAO!


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

He banned me, too!    Still able to post somehow


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Whores!  I tell ya!
> I was banned because P-funk has roid rage LMAO!


----------



## atherjen (Jul 22, 2004)

I dont know how will you stay alive?  Id be DEAD with no month in the gym training!!!  

lol, btw you fellas are silly!!!


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Thats why you're the woman of all our dreams, Jen!  Finally, a woman who understands!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2004)

true true.....I will neve ban Jen


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Its been two months now.  Alos weighed myself today 182lbs


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

182 is low for u, right? Why are u happy about it?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

In the pics (gallery) I was 198lbs.  I am going insane


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

No wait... I just dont give a fuck any more.  I dont think I will ever get bertter.


----------



## Var (Jul 22, 2004)

Sorry, dude!  I hope this shit ends soon, so u can get back to it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2004)

Keep you head up dude!!  This is just a small bump on your way up the hill!!!

You'll over come it!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

If this is just a small bump, I would hate to hit a big one LOL

I look anorexic now.


----------



## atherjen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ill ban you first Pattypoo!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> If this is just a small bump, I would hate to hit a big one LOL
> 
> I look anorexic now.



Now you can just pig out on lots of cals!!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

I have been.  Icecream, pizza, candy, fast food, you name it.  At first it made me sick to my stomach after eating clean for so long... but now ole' iron gut is back.  Still loosing weight though, yet getting fatter? LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

eat it now...so when you're shoulder is better you'll be ready to let it all the bad food go again, train like a madman and hit 208 lbs in no time.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 22, 2004)

P, stop sulking!  IAB took like 2 months off a while ago, and he said his strength was back within a few weeks.

 I know it must be driving you insane just not being able to lift... but the psychological part is probably way worse than the physical part.

 Just take it easy and enjoy yourself.  Take some time off from work if you can and go take a roadtrip somewhere.  Now's the perfect time since youve got a break from the gym.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 22, 2004)

listen to Mono


----------

